# The Biggest Loser: Families, TBL S6 entire season thread *SPOILERS*



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Since Havana's asleep, I may as well get this thread started. 

This season's filming is over, although they'll have the finale live on the final episode. According to Jillian Michaels, filming for S7 starts NEXT WEEK, if you can believe it. They'll be running S6 & S7 back to back.

When they first started filming this season, Jillian talked a lot on her radio show about some of the logistics. She mentioned her and Bob flying out to pick up the contestants this time around, I purposely didn't post about it so it would be a surprise to everyone.

Didn't that work out great? I REALLY liked it! Jillian had said how heartbreaking it was with the father/son duo and how their entire family is enabling them along with being heavy themselves, and how worried she was that after the show they wouldn't be able to continue. Also on her show she's expressed over and over again how difficult it's been dealing with the guy who can only exercise 30 minutes a day.

Once again they did what turned me off of TBL in the first place, working the contestants to the point of vomiting. I think that's the only thing with this show that I disagree with. Both Bob & Jillian joke and laugh about it (both on the show and on Jillian's radio show).

This early on, it's hard to say who has the greatest potential to win. Unlike last season, there's nobody that stands out as not ready to do what they should (there were two of those last season).

Another interesting thing, because of the amount of time between the beginning of filming and now as compared to prior seasons, the first people eliminated have actually lost a good amount of weight. Usually those people don't lose much at all because they weren't at the ranch long enough to develop in the knowledge and drive to sustain it on their own.

Right now that's all I remember that stood out to me. With the number of contestants in the first episode, they didn't get into detail as much as they do later on. It always cracks me up when Jillian stands on top of contestants though.

Oh, and another thing. I mentioned this to my wife, but all the contestants have VOLUNTEERED for this. They applied to be contestants, and have seen the show before, so they know what they're getting into. Why do they always seem so surprised that the workouts are so hard?

Greg


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

One thing I wish they would do is give everyone a free pass the first week, and have no evictions until week 2.

This would allow people to get to know one another, and also allow the losing couple to have more of the process embedded in them before they left.

People pulled in some big numbers to start off the game - which is expected.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Wife and I enjoy TBL, but more and more I just can't even watch when Jillian is on the screen. Her attitude and manufactured drama is just too much. This woman has an ego bigger than the fattest participant. The hate-filled glares, threats, "watch your Daddy die" comments are too much. 

The mother/daughter team can go anytime, they bug.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

gchance said:


> /snip
> 
> Oh, and another thing. I mentioned this to my wife, but all the contestants have VOLUNTEERED for this. They applied to be contestants, and have seen the show before, so they know what they're getting into. Why do they always seem so surprised that the workouts are so hard?
> 
> Greg


Maybe because they're grossly overweight, due to no prior exercise regime, and they have _*no* _idea what they're really in for?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> One thing I wish they would do is give everyone a free pass the first week, and have no evictions until week 2.
> 
> This would allow people to get to know one another, and also allow the losing couple to have more of the process embedded in them before they left.
> 
> People pulled in some big numbers to start off the game - which is expected.


I agree with your entire post. Not only would it let everyone know one another, but it lets the audience know them as well. Later in the season we actually care about the contestants, but after watching them for what amounts to a few minutes (the ones voted off), as viewers we just don't care.



Jayjoans said:


> Wife and I enjoy TBL, but more and more I just can't even watch when Jillian is on the screen. Her attitude and manufactured drama is just too much. This woman has an ego bigger than the fattest participant. The hate-filled glares, threats, "watch your Daddy die" comments are too much.
> 
> The mother/daughter team can go anytime, they bug.


Jillian's discussed this many times on her radio show. NBC likes to portray her as "mean". Of course she said that to the contestant, but that was one instant of her trying whatever she could to get the contestant to work hard out of a week's worth of footage. The producers show what they want to show.

I know I've mentioned this before, but I'll repost the link. Jillian Michaels has a radio show every Sunday from 11am to 1pm, and sometimes she has guests. She's had past contestants, current contestants, and Bob quite a few times. Sometimes the contestants will call during the current season, which can get funny.

Anyway all her shows are put onto the web as a podcast that can be downloaded. The only downside is that KFI doesn't put JUST her podcast on that page, it's all their Sunday shows. I think if you listen to her show you might change your opinion of her. VERY informative and fun to listen to.

Greg


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Can we have a separate thread for each episode? As it stands I can't subscribe to the thread because I don't watch the episodes right away, so alerts will show up between airing and when I watch it that may have spoilers.

I missed the first 15 minutes last night, I forgot the show was coming back. I liked what I saw, but I admit Jillian seemed a little too *****y. Other than that it was a good watch. I was amazed how much weight the one guy lost with the 30 minutes a day workout. Simply amazed.

tk


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I did laugh when Jillian said (paraphrasing) :

"We can do it one of two ways - My way; or my way mad."


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

pendragn said:


> Can we have a separate thread for each episode? As it stands I can't subscribe to the thread because I don't watch the episodes right away, so alerts will show up between airing and when I watch it that may have spoilers.


I'm only following the pattern that we've been following the past 3 or 4 seasons. The problem is this show doesn't have near the viewers as some of the others.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

gchance said:


> It always cracks me up when Jillian stands on top of contestants though.
> 
> Oh, and another thing. I mentioned this to my wife, but all the contestants have VOLUNTEERED for this. They applied to be contestants, and have seen the show before, so they know what they're getting into. Why do they always seem so surprised that the workouts are so hard?
> 
> Greg


Jillian can stand on me anytime. 

As regards the vomiting. Given the poor shape these people are in, almost any amount of exercise will make some of them lose their lunch.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

gchance said:


> podcast that can be downloaded. The only downside is that KFI doesn't put JUST her podcast on that page, it's all their Sunday shows. I think if you listen to her show you might change your opinion of her. VERY informative and fun to listen to.
> 
> Greg


I wish they would put the podcast in itunes. Last time I checked it was not there and the link will not work in itunes. I hate doing it manually. Just too much trouble.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gchance said:


> Since Havana's asleep, I may as well get this thread started.
> 
> This season's filming is over, although they'll have the finale live on the final episode. According to Jillian Michaels, filming for S7 starts NEXT WEEK, if you can believe it. They'll be running S6 & S7 back to back.
> 
> When they first started filming this season, Jillian talked a lot on her radio show about some of the logistics. She mentioned her and Bob flying out to pick up the contestants this time around, I purposely didn't post about it so it would be a surprise to everyone.


Haven't read the whole thread yet.. but...

Don't they usually start filming for several weeks/months beforehand, and then overlap showing of the earlier weeks with the actual end of the season? i.e. so the live finale ends up so there isn't a big giant gap between the end of filming.

The flying to constestants -- silly. Yeah, people always just have a big party with cameras around AND HAPPEN TO JUST LEAVE THE FRONT DOOR STANDING WIDE OPEN so someone can walk in and "surprise" them.

If they showed cases where they go to people and tell them they *didn't* make the show, I would possibly believe it wasn't 100% staged and they knew it all.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gchance said:


> This early on, it's hard to say who has the greatest potential to win. Unlike last season, there's nobody that stands out as not ready to do what they should (there were two of those last season).


Yeah, it's hard to tell this early, with all the back story stuff. We didn't really get to see them on the ranch that much.

Already the orange team husband (the newlyweds) is annoying me.

And I would still MUCH rather have Bob as my trainer than Jillian. She is so mean.  I don't like her style at all.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

mattack said:


> The flying to constestants -- silly. Yeah, people always just have a big party with cameras around AND HAPPEN TO JUST LEAVE THE FRONT DOOR STANDING WIDE OPEN so someone can walk in and "surprise" them.


Yeah, I thought it was kinda silly, too.  The people seemed pretty surprised, but honestly how can you NOT know? Gee, my entire family is gathered here in my house with a tv crew, I sure hope I get on the show! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I wish they would put the podcast in itunes. Last time I checked it was not there and the link will not work in itunes. I hate doing it manually. Just too much trouble.


Why won't the link work in iTunes?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Don't they usually start filming for several weeks/months beforehand, and then overlap showing of the earlier weeks with the actual end of the season? i.e. so the live finale ends up so there isn't a big giant gap between the end of filming.


Between the beginning of the season and the end of filming, sure. But when the first episode airs, usually it's only been a few months. In this particular case, the first episode is airing after the entire season's over. What I was getting at earlier is this time around the amount of time between the first couple leaving the ranch and showing them "now" is a lot longer.



laria said:


> Already the orange team husband (the newlyweds) is annoying me.


It's obvious that he's trying HARD to be the "joker" of the group. Right off the bat he talked about how Alison Sweeney is a "hottie", the little performance he gave showing how tired he was. You know, after he said he was "panting like a dog" they cut to him shaking, drooling, barely able to drink from a water bottle, surrounded with like 10 bottles. What's funny about that one is they were giving all the "green" talks the last two seasons, about not using the regular bottles and using reusable bottles... yet here he is with the throwaways.

I just keep telling myself, you have to expect that sort of thing, it's a "reality" show. That's one of my beefs with the show, NBC focuses on the reality element rather than the life-changing element.



> And I would still MUCH rather have Bob as my trainer than Jillian. She is so mean.  I don't like her style at all.


Again, it's all what you're shown. Bob's just as tough if not tougher than Jillian. They showed a bit of this last season, when his team showed small numbers (a few people lost nothing, while everyone else had lost like 1 pound). He kicked their asses the next week and they showed every bit of him screaming at them.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> Why won't the link work in iTunes?


I tried it and it wouldn't take the link. I haven't tried lately. Maybe it's fixed.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gchance said:


> What's funny about that one is they were giving all the "green" talks the last two seasons, about not using the regular bottles and using reusable bottles... yet here he is with the throwaways.


Hrm, I deleted the episode but I didn't remember them being throwaway bottles. I thought I remembered them being yellow/orange colored reusables.



> Again, it's all what you're shown. Bob's just as tough if not tougher than Jillian. They showed a bit of this last season, when his team showed small numbers (a few people lost nothing, while everyone else had lost like 1 pound). He kicked their asses the next week and they showed every bit of him screaming at them.


I will grant you that it's possible we're only being shown what NBC wants us to see, but I just really don't like her style. It's not even really about how "tough" she is. If I could afford a trainer, I wouldn't want them to take it easy on me... I'm paying them to get me into shape after all! But when they show Bob screaming at them and kicking their asses, it always seems more like the style of ass kicking that I would personally respond to better than Jillian's.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I tried it and it wouldn't take the link. I haven't tried lately. Maybe it's fixed.


The xml link they give still errors out in itunes. It says this does not appear to be a valid podcast feed.

It appears that the string may be truncated after I try to save it.

Does anyone have the podcast feed for this working?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Hrm, I deleted the episode but I didn't remember them being throwaway bottles. I thought I remembered them being yellow/orange colored reusables.


Whoops, you were right. I just went back and skipped to that scene. He had the yellow disposables, but about 10 of them. None of them were empty but he was fumbling around like, "ohhhh look at meeee, I can't even pick one up without knocking them all overrrrrr". Hehe.

Greg


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The xml link they give still errors out in itunes. It says this does not appear to be a valid podcast feed.
> 
> It appears that the string may be truncated after I try to save it.
> 
> Does anyone have the podcast feed for this working?


I use the podcast feed with Juice and have for a couple of years. It works fine. My only complaint is that it gets the whole Sunday schedule instead of just the two shows I want; Jillian and Leo.

tk


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

pendragn said:


> I use the podcast feed with Juice and have for a couple of years. It works fine. My only complaint is that it gets the whole Sunday schedule instead of just the two shows I want; Jillian and Leo.
> 
> tk


I never tried that. When I try to use the Jillian one, I can use itunes to listen but not subscribe. I get leo via itunes directly in the podcast section since he puts it there. Jillian does not. Apparently, she didn't negotiate that privilege like leo since there is also no link from her web site.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Jayjoans said:


> Wife and I enjoy TBL, but more and more I just can't even watch when Jillian is on the screen. Her attitude and manufactured drama is just too much. This woman has an ego bigger than the fattest participant. The hate-filled glares, threats, "watch your Daddy die" comments are too much.
> 
> The mother/daughter team can go anytime, they bug.





laria said:


> Yeah, it's hard to tell this early, with all the back story stuff. We didn't really get to see them on the ranch that much.
> 
> Already the orange team husband (the newlyweds) is annoying me.
> 
> And I would still MUCH rather have Bob as my trainer than Jillian. She is so mean.  I don't like her style at all.


I looooove Jillian. If I were there I would definitely want her as my trainer. Yeah, she seemes like a major b----, but she gets resutls. How 'bout the season with sweetie Kim Lyons? Jillian came in with her underdog team and kicked their a$$es. Kim is now doing some training for the Dr. Phil show.

My kid kept complaining about the orange team the whole time. I hope they go soon.

The pink team - Wow, that daughter is really pretty. She's gonna be smokin' hot when she loses the weight.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Havana Brown said:


> I looooove Jillian. If I were there I would definitely want her as my trainer. Yeah, she seemes like a major b----, but she gets resutls. How 'bout the season with sweetie Kim Lyons? Jillian came in with her underdog team and kicked their a$$es. Kim is now doing some training for the Dr. Phil show.


The couples season was really the first season that I watched, and I started watching the week that Jenn got kicked out... so a little ways in. 

I know she's a good trainer, I just know I would not respond to her style as much as Bob's.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

wonder how the couple from Houma, La made it through Hurricane Hanna.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I think Colleen is going to look like Kirsten Dunst when she loses weight.

I thought it was the right move to send gray home. I think later on they would have posed more of a thread than a woman and an older man who can only exercise 30 mins a day. And boy would I be pissed at that orange team for voting against them. They should have stayed true to their word. The rest of the teams would have voted them off anyway. 

I can't stand how they all act like it's a love fest. 


IT'S A COMPETITION PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Havana Brown said:


> I think Colleen is going to look like Kirsten Dunst when she loses weight.


So funny you should say that! I told my husband I think she'll look a lot like Renee Witherspoon when she's done losing her weight...



Havana Brown said:


> And boy would I be pissed at that orange team for voting against them. They should have stayed true to their word. The rest of the teams would have voted them off anyway.


I agree - I think Orange could have stayed true to their word and the Grey team likely would have gone home anyway...Orange could have kept their somewhat honorable reputation in tact for the rest of their time on the ranch, but I doubt anyone will trust them now...:down:

Was anyone else as steamed as I was at Mr. Brown for getting uppity with Mr. Red about the voting? He barks to Mr. Red "well, why don't you go thell them [Grey team] to their face that you're gonna vote for them, huh?" I didn't exactly Mr. Brown sprinting off to Yellow's room to tell them he was voting to send them home, either...what a bully.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Butcher Girl said:


> So funny you should say that! I told my husband I think she'll look a lot like Renee Witherspoon when she's done losing her weight...


Reese Witherspoon. I think that's what I meant to say.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Oops, Reese Witherspoon, thank you!  Shows how much I follow the celebrities...


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Butcher Girl said:


> ...
> 
> Was anyone else as steamed as I was at Mr. Brown for getting uppity with Mr. Red about the voting? He barks to Mr. Red "well, why don't you go thell them [Grey team] to their face that you're gonna vote for them, huh?" I didn't exactly Mr. Brown sprinting off to Yellow's room to tell them he was voting to send them home, either...what a bully.


I am expecting Brown to go next. He's a real pain. He even pulls an attitude on the one on one interviews.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

So, they sent the right person home but I'm thrilled that he was able to get his act together at home and stay on the plan. If he continues buy the final, he'll be doing really well. I think it's no exaggeration to say this show may save his life.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

My SP for The Shield was set up to record all episodes because of some of the crap they pulled a while back... well guess what? Yup, I missed the first hour of TBL. I still haven't watched it, but it was really, truly annoying. It's fixed now, but watch me miss first run episodes of The Shield!

Grr.

Greg


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I was glad to see he stayed with it. I was actually surprised he did. I can't beleive every season it seems like they have an obese cop. Don't these departments have physical standards? There is no way he could be an effective cop in the shape he was.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

pendragn said:


> I use the podcast feed with Juice and have for a couple of years. It works fine. My only complaint is that it gets the whole Sunday schedule instead of just the two shows I want; Jillian and Leo.
> 
> tk


In case you don't have it already, here is a link to Leo's show without all the other KFI stuff. http://leoville.tv/podcasts/kfi.xml


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> In case you don't have it already, here is a link to Leo's show without all the other KFI stuff. http://leoville.tv/podcasts/kfi.xml


Leo is easy, he posts his via itunes. I just can't seem to get a feed for just Jillian.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

If for some reason you miss it, it is replayed a few time on Fine Living Network.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks, USAFSSO. So that's what FLIVING is.  I kept wondering how to Flive my life.

Greg


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I just watched this week's show. Did that seem weird to anyone else? Have they ever voted an individual off while the teams were still together? How are they going to handle the team challenges. To me it seemed like the producers did that to give him a graceful exit while allowing the daughter to stay a little longer.

tk


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

pendragn said:


> I just watched this week's show. Did that seem weird to anyone else? Have they ever voted an individual off while the teams were still together? How are they going to handle the team challenges. To me it seemed like the producers did that to give him a graceful exit while allowing the daughter to stay a little longer.


Yes, that totally seemed rigged to me.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

JFriday said:


> I was glad to see he stayed with it. I was actually surprised he did. I can't beleive every season it seems like they have an obese cop. Don't these departments have physical standards? There is no way he could be an effective cop in the shape he was.


I thought that they said at the beginning when they were showing his background that he trains new people and stuff. I don't think that he's out patrolling the streets. IIRC, he mentioned something about being embarassed that the new cops see him the way he was.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

/subscribe. 

Not much to say about the show yet, but I do agree that the trainers push the newbies too hard. I could never work with either one of them, because I wouldn't allow them to injure me. That would probably piss them off, but the fact is, they do a lot of dangerous things with these people. Jumping up and down from the floor to the top of a bench over and over comes to mind. That's about the stupidest exercise I've ever seen for a newcomer. Just begging to blow out somebody's ankles, knees or back. Every season, they injure people and then the people have to workout at half speed. Some of them never seem to recover until they get home. Counter productive if you ask me. Still, it IS a a TV show, so I guess that's what is expected. 

I haven't picked a favorite or a least favorite yet. I need a couple of more weeks to see how they do. I'm not a huge fan of Heba so far though... But you never know... 

One thing I did like, was that they didn't allow the contestants to vote off the person. Simply went with the yellow line. This prevents the other losers from kicking off the best and most motivated people. I've always hated that aspect of the show. The people in the worst shape and who are losing the least amount of weight, try to kick off the people who are trying hard and doing well. I'd love to see that power taken away from the losers. There's gotta be a better way than that...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Yep, Heba gets on my nerves a lot.

I agree about some of what they do. There are ways to make people fit without injuring them. 

But, I do have to say that almost always when pushed, people find that they can do much more than they think. Left alone, most of them would hardly work out at all. Look at what happened on the trip. They could have gotten a great workout by walking hard but mostly then just wandered along. 

They need to learn to work hard. I know you teach GX and I bet people work harder that way than on an individual basis. I know I ride harder in spin class than I do when I ride at home.

My trainer said the other day that what you think you can do limits what you will try to do. You need to be pushed sometimes to find out what the real limits are.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Yep, Heba gets on my nerves a lot.


Last week my wife and I were watching and Heba started crying. She looked at me and said, "There's one every season." She's talking about a person who blubbers all the time.  Last season it was Mark.

Greg


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Yep, Heba gets on my nerves a lot.
> 
> I agree about some of what they do. There are ways to make people fit without injuring them.
> 
> ...


Having lived through two back surgeries I am probably a bit more focused on preventing injury than most. Plus that fact that I'm 50 years old and am still doing a lot of cardio. The last thing I need is an injury. I'm also one who pushes himself pretty hard without any help. I do agree that people can benefit from being pushed hard. I try to push my students in my classes. On the other hand, I make my class as safe as I possibly can. I just think sometimes Jillian and Bob get a little too fast and loose on the stuff they make people do. Especially people who for the most part haven't exercised in months or years. The treadmill and weights stuff is fine. It's some of the other stuff they make them do that makes me cringe a little.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bareyb said:


> One thing I did like, was that they didn't allow the contestants to vote off the person. Simply went with the yellow line. This prevents the other losers from kicking off the best and most motivated people. I've always hated that aspect of the show. The people in the worst shape and who are losing the least amount of weight, try to kick off the people who are trying hard and doing well. I'd love to see that power taken away from the losers. There's gotta be a better way than that...


But they always have to choose between the worst two of the week. 

I know that they try to get rid of the strong people if for some reason they fall below the yellow line, but the best way to be a strong competitor and not get voted out is to be like Ali last season (after she came back)... don't fall below the yellow line.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

gchance said:


> Last week my wife and I were watching and Heba started crying. She looked at me and said, "There's one every season." She's talking about a person who blubbers all the time.  Last season it was Mark.


I noticed that during the camping trip where everyone was sitting around on Colleen's birthday saying what a great gal she was and it came Heba's turn to say something inspiring, I thought it sounded forced and fake. I think her hubby is hilarious, though...almost makes it worth it to keem them on!

Brown team is seriously rubbing me the wrong way...did you see that @#$%-eating grin on Mrs. Brown's face during the last weigh-in? Jeez, have some compassion and humility, ferchrissakes! They have had NOTHING positive to say to/about eachother/anyone. I hope they go next.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

laria said:


> But they always have to choose between the worst two of the week.
> 
> I know that they try to get rid of the strong people if for some reason they fall below the yellow line, but the best way to be a strong competitor and not get voted out is to be like Ali last season (after she came back)... don't fall below the yellow line.


Not sure what the remedy would be, I just said there has to be a better way.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

There's one thing that doesn't seem to get mentioned when talking about Bob and Jillian pushing the contestants too hard. They are trying to lose the maximum amount of weight in a small amount of time. They don't have time to play nice and sweet. Bob and Jillian are there to help the contestants lose weight and live healthy. The more weight the contestants lose, the longer they can stay on the ranch thus the more weight they can lose. If either Bob or Jillian doesn't push them to the point of a break down then that contestant is most likely going to be below the yellow line and at risk for being sent home.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Left alone, most of them would hardly work out at all. Look at what happened on the trip. They could have gotten a great workout by walking hard but mostly then just wandered along.


I have never been there, and obviously don't know how many trails down to the bottom there are, but watching it, my first reaction was -- try to find one of the official trails to the bottom and walk down it then back up... that would be a hell of a lot of exercise.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

My thoughts on this week's episode(s):

1. Jillian = blah blah blah with the psych talk - a) she is not a therapist or a doctor [her mom is, but she's not], and b) most of her advice only applies specifically to the person she's giving it to on the show...what a boring, embarassing, sad waste of time.

2. Trapeze challenge = most boring challenge EVER. Like watching grass grow. It's probably a lot harder than it looks, but still.

3. Didn't Heba say again and again at the elimination table that they weren't in it for the $$, that "some other teams might be here for the money, but we're not" - wow, well for someone not that interested in money, you sure were quick to tell Ali to "put [Ed's] name on the check" for the $100k at-home prize. And which team was she referring to? I'm pretty sure they're all there to lose weight, get healthy AND win some money.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Being on TV has gone to Jillian's head, I can't stand her anymore, bring back the blonde.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Butcher Girl said:


> My thoughts on this week's episode(s):
> 
> 1. Jillian = blah blah blah with the psych talk - a) she is not a therapist or a doctor [her mom is, but she's not], and b) most of her advice only applies specifically to the person she's giving it to on the show...what a boring, embarassing, sad waste of time.


Isn't that the point? She's not talking to us, she's talking to them. In the end, the show's about the contestants. She doesn't claim to be a therapist.



> 2. Trapeze challenge = most boring challenge EVER. Like watching grass grow. It's probably a lot harder than it looks, but still.


While watching the challenge and listening to Alison Sweeney try to make it interesting, I turned to my wife and asked, "Did she talk like this for almost two hours?" Gee whiz.



> 3. Didn't Heba say again and again at the elimination table that they weren't in it for the $$, that "some other teams might be here for the money, but we're not" - wow, well for someone not that interested in money, you sure were quick to tell Ali to "put [Ed's] name on the check" for the $100k at-home prize. And which team was she referring to? I'm pretty sure they're all there to lose weight, get healthy AND win some money.


I don't think she was referring to any team in particular, it was more a general statement. She was also trying to sound positive by making a little joke about him winning.

I will say this, though, he kicked as much ass as Jerry on his own! If all the eliminated contestants keep going this way, it's going to be quite a finale.



JFriday said:


> Being on TV has gone to Jillian's head, I can't stand her anymore, bring back the blonde.


After the filming for the "incident" was over, on Jillian's radio show she apologized publicly to the contestants involved and to the viewers, ahead of time, ending it with, "I suppose after this there's going to be a lot of people out there who don't like me."

You really don't remember Kim all that well, do you? She was trying to do an imitation of Jillian and failed, miserably. At the end of the season as all her contestants started dropping off like flies, instead of pushing them, motivating them, she just sat and told them one by one how she didn't understand what their problem was. When it was down to B at the end, and he was struggling with not eating enough, rather than look at the numbers with him, she just sat there staring at the printouts, shaking her head. Kim Lyons was awful.

Back to Jillian losing it. I don't blame her in the least bit. They did absolutely nothing at the Grand Canyon when the trainers were gone, did virtually nothing while the 24-hour thing was going on, and WHINED about it while they were gone (even though Jillian wasn't aware of it at the time). THEN they told her they were "warming up" after having a full day to work out as much as they wanted. When she called them on it, Amy stood back there being a little b***h, blowing her little kiss at Jillian.

Bob would have lost it just as badly. He puts up a good front, but when he's pissed, he's PISSED.

Greg


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

JFriday said:


> Being on TV has gone to Jillian's head, I can't stand her anymore, bring back the blonde.


Really? What was she like before she was on TV?


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

So far, everyone that's gone home looks great - totally agree, Ed kicked butt and looks fabulous, so does Jerry and Tom and LT. I am so happy for all of them.

I'm not saying that getting to the psychological root of the problem isn't important, but it's not the reason I watch this show, and I find it sad and embarassing that these peoples' personal problems are hashed out in front of America with someone who is not a professional psychologist.

I agree, Kim Lyons was rubbish - but Jillian's getting less "real" and less fun to watch with each season...I know this is partially due to how the producers want her to act, so I only partially fault her for this.

I used to really love the challenges and the competitive dynamic between the teams and the creative workouts the trainers used to do - this season, though, seems to be a snoozer so far...

I thought the brown team either a) got a much more flattering edit than last week, or b) realized that their facial end-zone dances during challenges/weigh-ins weren't gaining them any popularity.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Jillian is horrible. I don't care why she does it, don't care how she does it, don't care if it "works" or not. It seems her goal is to get people to cry, then she proclaims some sort of breakthrough. Try it, when she comes on the show for a psychoanalysis, hit FF once......when you see the person start to cry, hit play. End of psychoanalysis, the show resumes.

ANYBODY that uses language like that loses my respect. Especially while "motivating".


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I don't know... I kind of like Jillian and you certainly can't argue with her results. Her teams have consistently out performed Bob's teams. No matter what the makeup of the teams have been. Even people that nobody wanted! She brings out the best in people and that's not easy to do. Sometimes you have to break a few eggs to make an Omelette and sometimes you have to piss people off and tell them the truth even if they don't want to hear it at the time. She CAN be a little tough, but often that's exactly what people need.

The proof will be how her clients feel about her at the end of the show. If history is any indicator, they will thank her later for being so tough and pushing them to succeed. They almost always say that she got them to a level they never imagined they could reach. Not sure how much success she will have this season though. This IS a pretty unmotivated group she ended up with. If she can pull out a win with this bunch, then she deserves it.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I still love Jillian. I knew people wouldn't like it when she lost it, but that team deserved it. They're slacking off when she's gone. What's going to happen when they go home? I knew Heba would send Ed home, I don't that that at this point in time she's ready to do it on her own.

And wow, I never thought Ed was a good looking fella, but I was really impressed. He looked terrific!!!

Also, Amy from the red team, I can see she's gonna be a hot mama when she loses the weight.

Now I can't remember the exact wording, but on Jillian's side of the gym there's a sign on the wall that says, "Because I Said So." Jillian Michaels. 

And Kim Lyons was horrrrrrrible. We'll see how she does on Dr. Phil.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Sometimes you have to break a few eggs to make an Omelette


Can you make an omelette without breaking the eggs?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

When Brady gets thin, will he be able to speak properly?

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Ok, something is wrong with the numbers.

The black team always took their picture together. They got 162 pts. 162/6 = 27 pictures at 6 pts per pic. if they took one at the top and one at the bottom and the last one was at the bottom how did they end up with an odd number? Also, if the collectively hiked 81 miles that means they hiked 3 miles for each picture which means they were only walking .6 miles each way. Way less than they made it look like.

I'm not to the end yet but I know this. Heba is an idiot and I hope they lose and kick her ass out.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't like Heba and vindictive/controlling nature. Ed was kicked off the show by her, and it was his fault for hitting the big goose egg last week. But it is a game.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, it's official - I can't STAND Heba...she's gone all power-hungry and clearly has the wrong attitude...had to laugh when she was standing there making the teams and threw out the snotty comment to Phil "you completely misconstrued that I was trying to take control"...well, isn't that exactly what she did and tried to do from the very beginning of the challenge? And she cried more than Amy did and Amy had just lost her husband to the other team...wow.

This episode has me rooting for the red mom a lot more... I think she and Colleen are my two favorites at the moment...

Most quotable quote (walking back up the hill, exhausted): "You're having a heart attack? That's ok, I know CPR - keep going"

I take back the snoozer comment of last week - things have definitely gotten interesting...


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Butcher Girl said:


> And she cried more than Amy did and Amy had just lost her husband to the other team...wow.


Yeah, what the hell was that about? When she burst into tears when Bob walked in I had to rewind to make sure it was Heba.

On a weird note, I thought Heba looked really pretty in the IR cam view.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Also, was anyone else as grossed out as I was at Heba's victory dance at the weigh in? They showed it in slow motion, and I couldn't take my eyes off of her mass of swaying belly-skin...it made me a little bit seasick.  Or maybe I was just sick at her overt show of poor sportsmanship...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

How about them all agreeing to leave the challenge in the middle and go back to their rooms! I thought they were going to take a 20 minute break right there on the hill. I couldn't believe it when they cut to the next scene and some of them were back in bed! I notice they seem to have left out that little detail to Bob and Jillian...


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Is this season losing weight slower than previous seasons? I am surprised to see so many small numbers and see some people only dropping 30 pounds over a month or so. Am I misremembering or are they trying to keep them to a more "normal" loss rate?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

bareyb said:


> How about them all agreeing to leave the challenge in the middle and go back to their rooms! I thought they were going to take a 20 minute break right there on the hill. I couldn't believe it when they cut to the next scene and some of them were back in bed! I notice they seem to have left out that little detail to Bob and Jillian...


It was probably smart of them with temperature at 110.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

LlamaLarry said:


> Is this season losing weight slower than previous seasons? I am surprised to see so many small numbers and see some people only dropping 30 pounds over a month or so. Am I misremembering or are they trying to keep them to a more "normal" loss rate?


I commented to my wife that in previous seasons they sure had alot 10-20+ lb losses each week.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by LlamaLarry 
"Is this season losing weight slower than previous seasons? I am surprised to see so many small numbers and see some people only dropping 30 pounds over a month or so. Am I misremembering or are they trying to keep them to a more "normal" loss rate?"

I read somewhere that the producers took "measures" this season to prevent or discourage water loading...perhaps that is part of it...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

JFriday said:


> I commented to my wife that in previous seasons they sure had alot 10-20+ lb losses each week.


We were noticing the same thing. This group this season just doesn't seem nearly as "gung-ho" as prior years. Kind of like Jillian was alluding to last week. No leaders have emerged yet. I thought Brady did well with his 20 Miles but then he only managed to lose 6 pounds... It's been strange. I thought he was going to pull a really big number after all that effort on the hill.

As for the hill. My wife and I were speculating that perhaps the producers of the show were getting a little miffed at the lack of effort and all the whining and came up with this crazy 14 hour challenge to really PUSH THEM to the next level and see what they could do. Well... That sure didn't work out. I know it was hot, but I can't see any of the prior seasons agreeing to do that. No way. I don't care how hot it was. Alli would have been there and at least _tried_ to complete the challenge. If not just for the exercise. I doubt we'd have seen her go back to bed. There's definitely a different vibe with this bunch. Maybe it's just a slow start...


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't imagine what the challenge would have been like if they hadn't taken a break - not eating breakfast, not getting enough sleep, not having any fuel in you and then being active (moreso in some cases than in others) for 14 hours straight in 111 degree temperatures? Unless they were providing food to the contestants off-camera, that seems like a setup for someone to collapse.

I was really happy to see that Shellay did so well on her own - after the episode at 24HR Fitness, I wasn't sure about her ability to self-motivate...but she looks GOOD.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

bareyb said:


> We were noticing the same thing. This group this season just doesn't seem nearly as "gung-ho" as prior years. Kind of like Jillian was alluding to last week. No leaders have emerged yet. I thought Brady did well with his 20 Miles but then he only managed to lose 6 pounds... It's been strange. I thought he was going to pull a really big number after all that effort on the hill.
> 
> As for the hill. My wife and I were speculating that perhaps the producers of the show were getting a little miffed at the lack of effort and all the whining and came up with this crazy 14 hour challenge to really PUSH THEM to the next level and see what they could do. Well... That sure didn't work out. I know it was hot, but I can't see any of the prior seasons agreeing to do that. No way. I don't care how hot it was. Alli would have been there and at least _tried_ to complete the challenge. If not just for the exercise. I doubt we'd have seen her go back to bed. There's definitely a different vibe with this bunch. Maybe it's just a slow start...


+1. I do have to say that I'm pretty impressed with how strong Brady is. To do a pull up and push ups at his weight is pretty amazing. I could never do pull ups and push ups are really hard. I need to so some weight work to improve my arms. That he can do anything like that is impressive to me.

I think they edited him really unfairly early. Lately, he's one of the few I can tolerate.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Butcher Girl said:


> I can't imagine what the challenge would have been like if they hadn't taken a break


The way I see it, if Bob and Jillian had been there, what would they have done? Gone back to bed? I somehow doubt it. 110 doesn't feel as hot here in California as it does in other places. It's dry heat.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> +1. I do have to say that I'm pretty impressed with how strong Brady is. To do a pull up and push ups at his weight is pretty amazing. I could never do pull ups and push ups are really hard. I need to so some weight work to improve my arms. That he can do anything like that is impressive to me.
> 
> I think they edited him really unfairly early. Lately, he's one of the few I can tolerate.


Brady is one of my favorites so far. If anyone is stepping up it's him. He already looks a lot leaner and stronger. :up:


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Butcher Girl said:


> Also, was anyone else as grossed out as I was at Heba's victory dance at the weigh in? They showed it in slow motion, and I couldn't take my eyes off of her mass of swaying belly-skin...it made me a little bit seasick.  Or maybe I was just sick at her overt show of poor sportsmanship...


I saw that and I thought if it had been me I would have been mortified, even if I was thin now!!!!

I also didn't like how Shellay kept rolling her shirt up like she was a teenager. She did it in the previous episodes. yuck. Now that she's lost the weight NOW she can do it. Maybe it was editing, but Colleen was awfully quiet this week.

Can't wait until Heba's below the yellow line. And how stoooopid to give the other team the other man!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Ok. I thought I totally hated Heba but not the one I truly hate is Brady's evil ***** wife. She is a f'ing *****. Every word from her mouth is vile and nasty. And the crocodile tears from Heba make me want to barf. She voted not based on any logical way to win but completely based on personal animus.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I am really getting to the point where I cannot stand Heba. Brady's wife is right up there on the list. 

I am betting that Brady water loaded before the weigh in. Just so they would not win the weigh in and could vote Amy P. off the campus. I am looking for him to pull huge numbers next week.

I was sooooooo hoping that the blue team was scheming behind Heba's back and would vote her off.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I am really getting to the point where I cannot stand Heba. Brady's wife is right up there on the list.
> 
> I am betting that Brady water loaded before the weigh in. Just so they would not win the weigh in and could vote Amy P. off the campus. I am looking for him to pull huge numbers next week.
> 
> I was sooooooo hoping that the blue team was scheming behind Heba's back and would vote her off.


I too think that Brady water loaded. Way too convenient that he lost just 3 lbs.

I actually thought for a minute that Heba would stab Brady in the back. When she talked about protecting herself I figured she would get rid of him as the big threat then she soothed her ego and got ride of Amy to spite Phil. BTW, I'm not convinced that Phil ever said what Brady told the girls. I think Brady just made that all up out of thin air to cement getting Amy kicked off.

I really dislike just about all of people on the blue team this year. None of them have any redeeming qualities. Whereas I really like most of the black team.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I have really disliked Heba and Brady's wife all along. I can't even remember her name. But this episode just showed how nasty they both are. I wanted to punch Brady's wife through the tv with all her little smirks and stupid comments.

What was that whole deal about the challenge? "Oh I didn't really think it was worth it, maybe if it was 2 lbs or something but I don't care about a video from my kids." Good to know where your kids stand in the grand scheme of things! I don't get what her deal was... a bonus is a bonus.

I was cracking up listening to them go on and on about the balance beam. They were standing like a foot over a pool of water... the way some of them were acting you'd think they were suspended over the Grand Canyon or something.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I also didn't like how Shellay kept rolling her shirt up like she was a teenager. She did it in the previous episodes. yuck. Now that she's lost the weight NOW she can do it. Maybe it was editing, but Colleen was awfully quiet this week.


I forgot to comment on this last week, but all the women on the show tend to do this. I can understand why, which makes me wonder why they don't just give them tanks/armless/muscle shirts to begin with. That's another oddity with the show, why don't they give the contestants synthetic shirts to wear? I don't know if you guys have done much heavy cardio, but cotton shirts are like wearing chain mail when they're soaked with sweat. I can do so much more with synthetics than with cotton.



IJustLikeTivo said:


> Ok. I thought I totally hated Heba but not the one I truly hate is Brady's evil ***** wife. She is a f'ing *****. Every word from her mouth is vile and nasty. And the crocodile tears from Heba make me want to barf. She voted not based on any logical way to win but completely based on personal animus.


+1000, put her on Survivor and see how she does. Let the contestants like Ali take her place.



IJustLikeTivo said:


> I too think that Brady water loaded. Way too convenient that he lost just 3 lbs.
> 
> I actually thought for a minute that Heba would stab Brady in the back.


I was actually thinking along a different angle, the way they cut the thing seemed like maybe they were all scheming behind Heba's back to get her off. Sadly that wasn't the case.



laria said:


> I have really disliked Heba and Brady's wife all along. I can't even remember her name. But this episode just showed how nasty they both are. I wanted to punch Brady's wife through the tv with all her little smirks and stupid comments.


Oh yeah, and there was the one comment she made, something along the lines of, "They only want to lose weight, which can be noble". Can be noble? Her goal is to get the money and if she loses weight along the way that's a bonus. I'm glad Bob called her out, even just a tad, this week after the challenge. She needs more than that though. Hopefully she got a bit of hers during the last chance workout. 



> What was that whole deal about the challenge? "Oh I didn't really think it was worth it, maybe if it was 2 lbs or something but I don't care about a video from my kids." Good to know where your kids stand in the grand scheme of things! I don't get what her deal was... a bonus is a bonus.


Bob's comment was hilarious, about even if the prize was a pack of gum, you give it your all.

Greg


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I was cracking up when Bob did Amy's P's Miss South Carolina imitation. 

When did Vicky become such a b*tch? Hate her and Heba. I was sooo hoping Heba would backstab Brady. If she WERE smart she would have. Brady could possibly win it all. 

I also laughed that Vicky wasn't interested in the home videos. I'm glad it was a live webcam instead of videos. Take that Vicky!


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Havana Brown said:


> I was cracking up when Bob did Amy's P's Miss South Carolina imitation.


OMG, my husband and I were both in STITCHES!!

I am so sad to see Amy P go...she was one of my two faves...I hope they allow a player from home to come back and it's her and she kicks the crap out of Heba and Vicky...that is, if they're still around by then. Amy P didn't have a mean thing to say to anyone (except the one time she called Heba a ***** in a fit of anger, which I can't really blame her for). Even when she knew she was on the way out, when she futiley voted for Brady (the obvious biggest threat) she said "it's nothing personal, I think they're all great" even after the way the terrible trio alienated her and her husband - she has more class in her pinkie nail than Heba, Vicky and Brady could ever wish to have put together. No matter how much weight those three lose, they will always be ugly until they change their selfish, shallow ways. 

Colleen was awesome in calling out the blue team's pathetic attempt to psych out the black team during the challenge...what a bunch of sore losers for a group that thought the prize was lame anyway...they could have cheered the other team on if they didn't care about winning. But that's just not the spirit of the blue team - they're more of a sour-grapes bunch of haters. :down: Except for Amy formerly-known-as-purple, I haven't seen her participating too much in the unsportmanly (or unsportswomanly) behaviour, but it could just be editing. I believe she did participate in the heckling during the challenge, though...be careful, Amy.

I only hope that by some miracle twist from the Producer Gods, the other Amy wins BLOTW next week and the blue team loses the weigh in and they are forced to turn on eachother, though I know the chances are slim since I'm quite sure Brady CHEATED and water-loaded this week. There just isn't anyone else who could "lose more weight than the entire other team combined". I wish Amy formerly-known-as-purple could have seen her opportunity and water-loaded too, just to unseat Brady next week. I don't advocate that two wrongs make a right, but c'mon...


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

I just watched the latest episode. Did I hear right? During the challenge for the vidoe from home somebody took a dump in the water?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Yuck, Dave. I don't remember that at all. Thank goodness. 

Greg


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm starting to think there is no one good on the blue team. I'm glad they are finally dropping the teams and going to individuals.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

USAFSSO said:


> I'm starting to think there is no one good on the blue team.


I don't mind Amy. But Heba, Ed, and Vicki can leave any time now. Heba is such a drama queen and Vicki is just evil!


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

laria said:


> I don't mind Amy. But Heba, Ed, and Vicki can leave any time now. Heba is such a drama queen and Vicki is just evil!


I like Amy C. to, but she is getting sucked in to the blue team "Vicki/Heba" attitude. At least now the teams are split up and they have to fend for themselves.

So we have to wait 2 weeks for another episode, due to another _Biggest Looser Contest._  NBC has enough networks they could have moved it for the one night.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

laria said:


> I don't mind Amy. But Heba, Ed, and Vicki can leave any time now. Heba is such a drama queen and Vicki is just evil!


And they lied right to bob's face. No way undereating caused just a 3 lbs loss. He had to have water loaded. Otherwise the 13 lbs this week makes no sense. They are long past the time of weight loss over 10 lbs. That can happen the first couple of weeks but after that it just doesn't happen. The only other time it has happened this late in the game was after someone else did it. ( can't recall who, some man)

The denied it and denied it, then just when it was clear Bob was going to say they lied the threw in the "Brady hasn't been eating" and while that can affect weight loss, not to the extend it had here. He lied, she lied, they are both awful people.

I also think they whole confrontation with Phil was manufactured out of whole cloth. Heba has nothing to feel slighted about. She never once heard Phil say anything. I think Brady just made it up and she's buying into it completely. Either way, having it out in public was just completely bogus.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> snip
> 
> The denied it and denied it, then just when it was clear Bob was going to say they lied the threw in the "Brady hasn't been eating" and while that can affect weight loss, not to the extend it had here. *He lied, she lied, they are both awful people.*
> 
> /snip


Not to nitpick, but would they not be awful people if they had said to Bob..."Okay, we admit it...Brady waterloaded so we could get rid of Amy"? I can't stand Vicki, and I think that Brady is just whipped, but this is a game, and right now, they're playing it _hard_.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I've wondered this for a while -- and some of the voiceover/confessional sort of implied it. One of the contestants said something like "Bob said 'they always weigh the <somethingest>(*) person first'".

Has anyone read in any background stories about the show if they weigh the people before the weigh-ins, and then order the weigh-ins to be most dramatic? (It certainly doesn't seem to be done in editing, since you see them mention who's coming up next.)

For example, obviously they re-order the votes on Survivor for maximum drama.

(*) lightest or heaviest, I forget.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, in the case of TBL, the producers know what they weigh going in (the big scale is a mockup, the real scale is used ahead of time). It doesn't really matter who goes first, the outcome is still the same.

Greg


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I was really hoping the rest of the Blue team would gain weight and completely nullify Brady's 13lb loss. 

As for what Phillip told Amy and Brady, I think the conversation happened. Then Brady & Amy blew it out of proportion. Then they got into Heba's ear and fed her ego,

Did anyone else notice how Heba thinks she is the leader of the Blue team? She can't stop talking about how "I did this" or "I did that".


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> As for what Phillip told Amy and Brady, I think the conversation happened. Then Brady & Amy blew it out of proportion. Then they got into Heba's ear and fed her ego,


The conversation happened. Phillip admitted as much and he never denied it during the confrontation or say "What are you talking about?" I think you're right though, Brady and Vicki blew it out of proportion to get Heba boiling.


EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Did anyone else notice how Heba thinks she is the leader of the Blue team? She can't stop talking about how "I did this" or "I did that".


Oh yeah. Man that is annoying. I really, really don't like her at all. She is a terrible person.

tk


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

mcb08 said:


> Not to nitpick, but would they not be awful people if they had said to Bob..."Okay, we admit it...Brady waterloaded so we could get rid of Amy"? I can't stand Vicki, and I think that Brady is just whipped, but this is a game, and right now, they're playing it _hard_.


No, they'd be awful but at least they'd be honest. I can understand doing it but as Mr Nixon found out, a cover up never works.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

pendragn said:


> The conversation happened. Phillip admitted as much and he never denied it during the confrontation or say "What are you talking about?" I think you're right though, Brady and Vicki blew it out of proportion to get Heba boiling.
> 
> Oh yeah. Man that is annoying. I really, really don't like her at all. She is a terrible person.
> 
> tk


My guess is that Phil said something that he felt was innocuous and Brady and Vicky conspired to make Heba think he said something entirely different. The look on Phil's face pretty much indicated that he had no idea what Heba was upset about. I'd bet that he tried to get Brady to vote out Heba as that made sense. I think the rest of what Brady attributed to Phil was made up.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a link to a post-elimination interview with Phil where he explains the conversation with Brady, as well as the confrontation with Heba - pretty interesting.

http://tvwatch.people.com/2008/10/29/biggest-losers-phillip-shows-off-a-34-inch-waist/

I definitely think he looks better with the "cul-de-sac" (as he so cutely calls it) shaved off, but he had better keep going to the beach and get a decent tan on that melon.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

pendragn said:


> Oh yeah. Man that is annoying. I really, really don't like her at all. She is a terrible person.
> 
> tk


But Phil doesn't deserve having a great person like her as a friend. 

And they totally sucked Amy in to their venomous attitude.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> But Phil doesn't deserve having a great person like her as a friend.
> 
> And they totally sucked Amy in to their venomous attitude.


With friends like that.......

Sadly, Amy is being corrupted by their evil cabal.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> But Phil doesn't deserve having a great person like her as a friend.
> 
> And they totally sucked Amy in to their venomous attitude.


I couldn't believe that she said that.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> But Phil doesn't deserve having a great person like her as a friend.


I do agree with her though, Phil doesn't deserve a friend like her. 

tk


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I work with a woman like Heba. Her inflections and tone of voice are even the same. As is the drama.

I feel for anybody who has to live with a person like that. They have such low self-esteem that the only way they can feel good about themselves to to create drama around them and try to get people to choose sides.

If they choose her, she feels better about herself. If they don't, or stay neutral, then she hates them and feels betrayed and blames them for her own internal bad feelings.

She can reach her weight loss goals and become as hot as Halle Berry, and she'll still be a person of no self-worth.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

justapixel said:


> She can reach her weight loss goals and become as hot as Halle Berry, and she'll still be a person of no self-worth.


Truth.

BTW, the biggest loser was featured on Oprah. Interestingly. so far last years folks are doing well.

A few from earlier years have gained some weight one has gained at least 100. Matt, the winner of year 2 has gained about 50 lbs but still is over 100 lbs down from his start. He and Suzie just had their second son. She's gained some from the pregnancy but plans to go back on the diet in a few weeks.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Truth.
> 
> BTW, the biggest loser was featured on Oprah. Interestingly. so far last years folks are doing well.
> 
> A few from earlier years have gained some weight one has gained at least 100. Matt, the winner of year 2 has gained about 50 lbs but still is over 100 lbs down from his start. He and Suzie just had their second son. She's gained some from the pregnancy but plans to go back on the diet in a few weeks.


funny- i just started this episode as i clicked on this thread.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Truth.
> 
> BTW, the biggest loser was featured on Oprah. Interestingly. so far last years folks are doing well.


Yeah, Jillian was complaining about it on her radio show right after they were on. First she was talking about how TBL had been on the air for 5 years and it took Oprah this long to "discover" it. The other thing she complained about is that during the show, Oprah only addressed her directly once, hehe.



> A few from earlier years have gained some weight one has gained at least 100. Matt, the winner of year 2 has gained about 50 lbs but still is over 100 lbs down from his start. He and Suzie just had their second son. She's gained some from the pregnancy but plans to go back on the diet in a few weeks.


One thing Jillian has discussed are the percentages of people in general who lose weight and keep it off. It's pretty widely documented that about 95% of people who lose significant weight gain it back (I think we had a discussion about it here fairly recently). With TBL, it's more like 70%, so their success rate is a bit better.

What's sad, of course, is bringing up the failures for TBL only reduces the effectiveness of the show. It's the same with the press promoting how many people fail at long-term weight loss, it's as if they want people to consistently fail.

Greg


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well it looks like Election Coverage is going wall to wall. Does anyone know if "The Biggest Loser" and/or "Dancing with the Stars" will be be re-shown on another network or on "On Demand" with Comcast?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bareyb said:


> Well it looks like Election Coverage is going wall to wall. Does anyone know if "The Biggest Loser" and/or "Dancing with the Stars" will be be re-shown on another network or on "On Demand" with Comcast?


Re-shown? They weren't scheduled to be shown tonight.  Biggest Loser is back next week and DWTS results are tomorrow.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

At the end of last week's TBL they said it'd be back "in two weeks". You're safe. 

Greg


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

laria said:


> Re-shown? They weren't scheduled to be shown tonight.  Biggest Loser is back next week and DWTS results are tomorrow.





gchance said:


> At the end of last week's TBL they said it'd be back "in two weeks". You're safe.
> 
> Greg


Cool. Thank you! I must have missed that last part. :up:


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

The biggest LOSER will air tonight, once the results are known. One candidate will concede to the other.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

For those of you (like myself) who can't wait another week, there's a 10-minute preview of next week's episode on Oprah's website.

For those of you who don't like spoilers, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> A few from earlier years have gained some weight one has gained at least 100


Do you know who they were?


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Havana Brown said:


> Do you know who they were?


I think Eric (the blue team winner from Season 4 maybe?) gained back almost all of his weight (I think he lost over a hundred pounds)...Matt (of Matt & Suzie - season 3?) gained back about 50...

I know Eric is/was a chef - it must be incredibly hard to overcome the temptations of a restaurant environment every single day.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Butcher Girl said:


> I think Eric (the blue team winner from Season 4 maybe?) gained back almost all of his weight (I think he lost over a hundred pounds)...Matt (of Matt & Suzie - season 3?) gained back about 50...
> 
> I know Eric is/was a chef - it must be incredibly hard to overcome the temptations of a restaurant environment every single day.


No, they showed him and it wasn't Eric. BTW, Eric lost over 200 by the end. He wasn't a chef, he owned a Deli.

I can't remember who it was but he was a brown haired guy.

BTW, on Wikipedia, it say Kim Lyons will return next year. WTF, she was awful!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> BTW, on Wikipedia, it say Kim Lyons will return next year. WTF, she was awful!


That's old information, unless Jillian's on it with her. Jillian's talked about S7 on her show a lot, she's basically been saying that of all the ones she's been involved in, this is her favorite. She hasn't mentioned Kim Lyons, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.

They're about two months into filming Season 7, it's going to air immediately following Season 6.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Whew! That makes me happier.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I'm about 40 minutes into the episode and I'm not sure I can watch this anymore.

If I were there I would have taken a swing at Brady, Heba and the wicked ***** of the west. There is no place in my world for people who are that freaking evil.

How does she feel so damn entitled? It frankly disgusts me so much I might stop watching.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I really am getting sick of the entire Blue Team. The ***** Twins are definitely ridiculous with their smug attitudes. 

I was really hoping that Brady would take a swipe at Phil. Hoping that it would cause Brady to be kicked off the show. Oh well.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

The "*****y Twins" were really bad tonight... I wanted to reach my hands thru the TV when Heba made that smirk behind Bob's back when he told her to mind her own business in the gym. 

Loved the end... especially with the smug look on Brady's face. Can't wait to see next week!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I really am getting sick of the entire Blue Team. The ***** Twins are definitely ridiculous with their smug attitudes.
> 
> I was really hoping that Brady would take a swipe at Phil. Hoping that it would cause Brady to be kicked off the show. Oh well.


Sweet justice..... I may be able to watch another week.

Now let's see what a lunatic ***** Vicky becomes without her protector. Amy is gonna catch a raft of crap from her for that. But she was right. Brady was the biggest threat and Ed needs to follow.


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

The wife and I couldn't stop smiling at the end of this week. We practically gave each other hi-5's!  Justice is sweet!


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Amy C from out of nowhere, man... She would have been a moron to vote for Michele out of some illusion of "blue pride"... Brady is a way bigger threat and she realized that. Anything to bring that pain in the ass Heba down a peg is good in my book. The only bad thing about this week is that the one thing that makes Heba even more unbearable -- Ed -- is now back. 

Thank God blue got taken down a peg. I'm sure they're all good people in real life but their whole "All we need is one black person to go under and they're gone" smug ass attitude was unbearable. Anytime someone KNOWS they're gonna win is when I want them to lose if only to remind them that they're not freaking invincible. I hate the arrogance they were showing.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Sweet justice..... I may be able to watch another week.
> 
> Now let's see what a lunatic ***** Vicky becomes without her protector. Amy is gonna catch a raft of crap from her for that. But she was right. Brady was the biggest threat and Ed needs to follow.


The wife and I were begging Amy to vote for Brady.  I'll bet Vicky pooped a brick when Amy revealed her vote.

Did anyone see the motivational note taped to the wall? I'm thinking that Amy really should consider asking Jillian if she can train with her.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I really think that NBC was doing everything they could to produce that drama at the end, with Allison kinda calling Vicky out on her *****iness and the whole "we're going to vote right now" stuff.

I was really really hoping Amy would go through with it, but wasn't sure if she really would. I hope she doesn't pay for it next week, though.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm very glad that Amy C turned. There's still a chance that it could turn into an all blue finale, but at least that chance has lessened and I'll watch another week. If it still turns all blue, I won't bother watching the rest of the season.

That note they previewed was pretty nasty. I can't wait to see Bob and Jillian's reactions to the elimination. I hope the black team and pick up Amy C and get her focused on the week so they can take out another blue team member.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I was about to cancel the SP if the blue team got their way. :up::up::up: To Amy C, on seeing what is coming up. The two couples on blue are just mean people. I understand this is a game, but the priority is to get healthy. Vicky needs some mental health help. 

Did they ever show Phil being they way Heba says he was being, or did she just get everyone to think the way she wanted?


----------



## Justy Mees (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm SO happy Brady is gone. Now to get rid of that witch Vicky. I'd be SO ashamed if I was related to either Brady or Vicky. Horrible people. Vicky is spiteful and mean to the core. Watching her smirk and take joy from other's sadness made me want to reach in the tv and smack her. Brady...if you're reading this...and I hope you are...you need to know that you are the most hated couple on tv and Vicky wins hands down as the MOST HATED person EVER on Biggest Loser. How proud are you of that? You'll probably be booed at the finale. hahaha


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Justy Mees said:


> I'm SO happy Brady is gone. Now to get rid of that witch Vicky. I'd be SO ashamed if I was related to either Brady or Vicky. Horrible people. Vicky is spiteful and mean to the core. Watching her smirk and take joy from other's sadness made me want to reach in the tv and smack her. Brady...if you're reading this...and I hope you are...you need to know that you are the most hated couple on tv and Vicky wins hands down as the MOST HATED person EVER on Biggest Loser. How proud are you of that? You'll probably be booed at the finale. hahaha


ITA! That Vicky must go next. What a bwitch, hateful, and ugly person she is! I hope everybody else turns against her next week so she can be on the other end of the gang mentality. Good for Amy voting across the 'team' line. I had a lot of respect for her doing that.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Add me to the chorus of happy people now that Brady is gone. I was so disappointed Stacy didn't win the challenge, but ultimately it worked out for the black team. 

I'd also love to see Vicky go next. She's such a vile woman. 

deb


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

hell yeah, take that you punk ass *****es heba/vicki.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Justy Mees said:


> I'm SO happy Brady is gone. Now to get rid of that witch Vicky. I'd be SO ashamed if I was related to either Brady or Vicky. Horrible people. Vicky is spiteful and mean to the core. Watching her smirk and take joy from other's sadness made me want to reach in the tv and smack her. Brady...if you're reading this...and I hope you are...you need to know that you are the most hated couple on tv and Vicky wins hands down as the MOST HATED person EVER on Biggest Loser. How proud are you of that? You'll probably be booed at the finale. hahaha


I understand that it is a game and you want to win. But I seriously don't get why they had to be so nasty about it. Why would you gloat right in front of the black team? How does that help anything?

Nasty people suck. I think if they do eliminate all the black team, most viewers will stop watching. I have no interest in seeing Heba, Ed, or Vicky win that game.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't mind Ed as much as Heba or Vicky. Even Brady is not as bad as them, although he's not great.

It was weird... this was the first time all season that I noticed Brady had braces, and then I kept noticing them all the time through the whole show.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

laria said:


> I don't mind Ed as much as Heba or Vicky. Even Brady is not as bad as them, although he's not great.
> 
> It was weird... this was the first time all season that I noticed Brady had braces, and then I kept noticing them all the time through the whole show.


I lump Brady in cause he doesn't have the huevos to fight back when his witchy wife makes him do evil things.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

USAFSSO said:


> Did they ever show Phil being they way Heba says he was being, or did she just get everyone to think the way she wanted?


That's one question I've had all along. We've never seen Phillip do a single mean thing in the entire airing of the show. He's always got a smile on his face, and he always seems happy. Heba, Vicky and Brady have always seemed mean and spiteful. Either Heba and crew are dreaming this all up and Phillip is getting screwed, or there is some crazy editing going on.

tk


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

pendragn said:


> That's one question I've had all along. We've never seen Phillip do a single mean thing in the entire airing of the show. He's always got a smile on his face, and he always seems happy. Heba, Vicky and Brady have always seemed mean and spiteful. Either Heba and crew are dreaming this all up and Phillip is getting screwed, or there is some crazy editing going on.
> 
> tk


I said all along that Brady and Vicky made up the whole Phil thing. I suspect he (phil) did make some overture to see if they would turn on Heba and Brady and Vicky turned that conversation into a way to get Amy gone and then later Phil. Based on the way Phil interacts with EVERYONE else, it would be completely out of character for him to have said what Vicky/Brady claim he said.

Again, more of them lying their ass off to try and win. I always hated the competition aspect of the game and her we see that part taken to the extreme. When Vicky can't see that the person with the largest weight loss has a claim to be there, the game has lost all perspective.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

USAFSSO said:


> Did they ever show Phil being they way Heba says he was being, or did she just get everyone to think the way she wanted?





pendragn said:


> That's one question I've had all along. We've never seen Phillip do a single mean thing in the entire airing of the show. He's always got a smile on his face, and he always seems happy. Heba, Vicky and Brady have always seemed mean and spiteful. Either Heba and crew are dreaming this all up and Phillip is getting screwed, or there is some crazy editing going on.
> tk


I don't recall them showing Phil do anything mean or mean spirited to ANY of the other players. But it seems that Heba and Vicky have had it out for him since almost the beginning of the show. Especially after Phil got busted eating the peanut butter cups during the temptation challenge for the power to rearrange the teams.

Back when Phillip approached Brady & Vicky about an alliance to turn against Heba is when things started the downward spiral for him. I don't think it was anything more than Phillip just putting feelers out to see if they would vote against Heba. Then Brady and Vicky took that opportunity to turn Phillip's inquiry into a whole new monster. They got into Heba's ear and used her animosity toward Phillip along with twisting his comments to fire her up into a rage.

I am really curious to see how things go next week. It looks like Vicky is out for blood now that her main ally is gone. I wonder how long it will be before she and Heba are at each other's throats? How sweet would it be if Vicky were to vote against Ed should he be up for elimination? I would rather see him voted off than Heba. Just to see her flip her lid.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I understand that it is a game and you want to win. But I seriously don't get why they had to be so nasty about it. Why would you gloat right in front of the black team? How does that help anything?
> 
> Nasty people suck. I think if they do eliminate all the black team, most viewers will stop watching. I have no interest in seeing Heba, Ed, or Vicky win that game.


I blame Bob in part for his team. He's a nice guy - too nice. There's no way I can see that Jillian would let her team get away with the crap and attitude the Blue team has generated. Her team is focused and has its eyes on the prize and they don't bother with this petty "game playing." And when Bob tries to call the Blue team on their shenanigans, he doesn't read them the riot act - he acts like a life coach when they really need a kick in the butt.

This is the worst season of TBL yet because the goal has become so perverted for half the participants. I wish they would eliminate the "Survivor tribal council" vote at the end and just kick off the person with the lowest percentage of weight loss for the week. Yeah, a consistently big gainer might go in an off-week but that's the risk you take. More likely than not, they'd get voted off as a "threat" anyway.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I'm sure they're all good people in real life ....


I'm not sure of that at all. In fact, I think they are probably terrible people in real life and on TV.

Can you imagine if this was the first time you'd seen this series? I'd have deleted my SP now in disgust. What a terrible job of casting they've done.

I watch this show because I like to see people work hard to meet their goals. I watch it because the transformations are so amazing. I watch it because they generally are on the same page and support each other, even if they are in competition. I watch it because their real goal is to become healthy.

I don't watch it for cut-throat, backstabbing, cheating, nasty behavior. The blue team doesn't seem to realize what show they are on, and it's making this season very unpleasant.

I won't be watching next season if they do the same type of casting. I want to root for people to get healthy, save their lives, learn good habits. I don't enjoy sitting there wishing wish they'd eat themselves into a diabetic coma, which is what I'm hoping for now everytime I look at Heba. I would gladly give her 10 million banana puddings if it would give her a heart attack and get her off the show.

Producers, pay attention. This isn't fun this year.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

justapixel said:


> I'm not sure of that at all. In fact, I think they are probably terrible people in real life and on TV.
> 
> Can you imagine if this was the first time you'd seen this series? I'd have deleted my SP now in disgust. What a terrible job of casting they've done.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

justapixel said:


> I'm not sure of that at all. In fact, I think they are probably terrible people in real life and on TV.
> 
> Can you imagine if this was the first time you'd seen this series? I'd have deleted my SP now in disgust. What a terrible job of casting they've done.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you've said. I do think Vicky is a million times worse than Heba though.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Heba is a big drama queen. I think she makes up a lot of stuff in her head and turns it into maximum drama, and she's kind of whiny. I don't think she's necessarily a bad person though. I think she feeds off Brady and Vicky, too.

Vicky on the other hand... yikes. She is just mean.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

ahahahhahahahahahhahaha


Suck on that Vicky!!!

I loved it. I"m so glad Amy was smart about her decision. I'm sure Bob will be pissed (Jillian made it known that Bob says you can never vote off a team member). She made the right call for herself. The big boys need to go. Then Heba, then Vicky. I hope to have another girl Biggest Loser winner.

Oh, and Amy is really taking shape. :up:



What about that Stacy? I liked her when she was getting upset about the blue team. She took it personally. Then she was just a beast at the challenge. I would have looooved that she beat Ed. I couldn't stand Heba's screaching for Ed. That wasn't rooting him on! Stacy was awesome. I think you could see everyone's respect for her.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm sure it's been done before, but can Amy move to the Black team? I don't think it will change the voting much, the blues are still one up. I guess the Black team owes her though.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Vicky just needs to go. I don't care what else happens as long as Vicky's gone. And she better not win the at-home prize either. She so doesn't deserve the satisfaction.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

too bad really, no matter how thin Vicky and Heba get they are still going to be ugly on the inside. Both of the husbands deserve them too.

I know our perception is largely up to the editors, but it seems Phil and his wife are genuinely likable people. Their personalities were attractive even if their bodies weren't, so now they get the bonus.

Heba/Vicky, started ugly and will stay ugly.:down:


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

justapixel said:


> I'm not sure of that at all. In fact, I think they are probably terrible people in real life and on TV.
> 
> I don't watch it for cut-throat, backstabbing, cheating, nasty behavior. The blue team doesn't seem to realize what show they are on, and it's making this season very unpleasant.


Vicky is emotionally damaged by years of being fat and unpopular. I expect she is using all the anger from high school and later when she was fat and marginalized. She feels in charge and she's enjoying the power. However, she is forgetting how it feels to be put down like that. I hope she'll be mortified when she sees how she acts, but I suspect she'll justify it as bad editing.



justapixel said:


> I won't be watching next season if they do the same type of casting. I want to root for people to get healthy, save their lives, learn good habits. I don't enjoy sitting there wishing wish they'd eat themselves into a diabetic coma, which is what I'm hoping for now everytime I look at Heba. I would gladly give her 10 million banana puddings if it would give her a heart attack and get her off the show.
> 
> Producers, pay attention. This isn't fun this year.


Truth. I no longer enjoy watching the game play, I want to be inspired, not disgusted.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

justapixel said:


> I'm not sure of that at all. In fact, I think they are probably terrible people in real life and on TV.
> 
> Can you imagine if this was the first time you'd seen this series? I'd have deleted my SP now in disgust. What a terrible job of casting they've done.
> 
> ...





IJustLikeTivo said:


> Truth. I no longer enjoy watching the game play, I want to be inspired, not disgusted.


I don't even know what to say about the show this year. I'm just as disgusted as everyone else is. I hope they do better next year. :down:


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

stay away from the newsstands.



Spoiler



Michelle and her mom are on the cover of Prevention magazine. They both look great. Michelle looks small, but her mom is standing behind her and you can see these tiny toothpick legs. I think her mom might even be smaller than Michelle. I don't think they should have pout out the magazine before the show is over.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Havana Brown said:


> stay away from the newsstands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just so you know... Spoilers show up in the notification emails as text and are not blocked. In fact, I had no idea this was a spoiler until after I'd read the email and the cat was out of the bag. Having said that, just because some people were on the cover of a magazine doesn't mean they won. I hope not anyway. I'd hate to have the ending ruined by this.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Just so you know... Spoilers show up in the notification emails as text and are not blocked. In fact, I had no idea this was a spoiler until after I'd read the email and the cat was out of the bag. Having said that, just because some people were on the cover of a magazine doesn't mean they won. I hope not anyway. I'd hate to have the ending ruined by this.


Nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't mean that I thought they won. I just think they look different on the cover than they do at this point on the show.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bareyb said:


> Having said that, just because some people were on the cover of a magazine doesn't mean they won. I hope not anyway. I'd hate to have the ending ruined by this.


I thought the last show was live? We can't know if they've won until then. 

Also, they showed that magazine cover during last week's show, which I thought was weird.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> stay away from the newsstands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That particular magazine has been a weeks competition win, not overall. Usually when they get the makeovers.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

USAFSSO said:


> That particular magazine has been a weeks competition win, not overall. Usually when they get the makeovers.


I thought maybe I had missed them getting that win for the cover. I just thought it was odd that they show them looking the way they do before we see them achieve that point in the show.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

They've done the Prevention Magazine thing the past 2 or 3 seasons. They usually have an episode revolving around it (as someone else mentioned, the makeover show).

I think this is one of those situations they can't help. They use Prevention for promotion, but magazines don't have sweeps. 

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Normally they do this as Greg says during the makeover show which hasn't happened yet. I don't recall seeing the magazine last week as someone said earlier.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Normally they do this as Greg says during the makeover show which hasn't happened yet. I don't recall seeing the magazine last week as someone said earlier.


I saw it during a commercial I think, not during the actual show. It was at the tail end of a commercial, IIRC, and I caught it on the little skip-back thing that the TiVo FF does when you stop FF'ing.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Havana Brown said:


> Nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't mean that I thought they won. I just think they look different on the cover than they do at this point on the show.


Oh good! I'm glad I misunderstood. Thanks Havana.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

You would think they could at least do math correctly.

In the quiz, they said the average woman eats 385 more calories per day and asked how many lbs that would be in a year.

Their answers were 20 lbs, 26.7 or 35.8 lbs.

If my math is right, none of those answers are correct. 385 calories per day times 365 days would be. 140,525 calories in one year or 140,525/3500 lbs which would be 40.15 lbs. Their answer was 26.7 lbs. How can they get that number?

Edited to add. It is official. Amy is an idiot. Why would you leave Vicky in the game when you know that she will absolutely, positively stab you in the back at her fist opportunity. Hell, she may be dumber alone than Dan AND Andrew on the amazing race and that's amazingly dumb.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Edited to add. It is official. Amy is an idiot. Why would you leave Vicky in the game when you know that she will absolutely, positively stab you in the back at her fist opportunity. Hell, she may be dumber alone than Dan AND Andrew on the amazing race and that's amazingly dumb.


+1

She's a moron.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Dear Amy, 

That is quite possibly the single most idiotic move anyone has ever made on The Biggest Loser. Thank you for subjecting us to more of the conniving ***** that is Vicky. Gee. Thanks. No, really.

Sincerely,
Everyone and their grandmother


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Noooooooooooooo! Amy is an idiot. I'm so sad. 

deb


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Everyone was dumb. Vicky said she will not continue to lose weight at home. She works 60 hours a week and has to take care of here kids, she has no time to workout. Once I heard that I would have voted for her right then. She is only there to win the money, which she wont.


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

USAFSSO said:


> Everyone was dumb. Vicky said she will not continue to lose weight at home. She works 60 hours a week and has to take care of here kids, she has no time to workout. Once I heard that I would have voted for her right then. She is only there to win the money, which she wont.


Plus 2. I have hated Vicky and Brady for several weeks..she mentioned one night that she was there for the 250k and the 100k and that is all they wanted. She will totally gain the weight back, she has no drive except the winning of the money. The others atleast seem to be driven to improve their lives and lose weight while getting some trinkets and prizes along the road to successful weightloss.

I just watched last week's and this week's back to back. I was so ready to do a happy dance..and then Amy revolted back into her withdrawn self.

What would have been interesting was this would have been a turn for the possible best for the black team. They would have had 3 next week and 3 blue. and then Amy in the middle again.

I just can't wait for Bob and Jillian to get their teeth into this one. Vicky is going to rip Amy C to shreds. Vicky is going to oust Michelle next week for sure. Hopefully she can pull big numbers again.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

craftassistant said:


> Plus 2. I have hated Vicky and Brady for several weeks..she mentioned one night that she was there for the 250k and the 100k and that is all they wanted. She will totally gain the weight back, she has no drive except the winning of the money. The others atleast seem to be driven to improve their lives and lose weight while getting some trinkets and prizes along the road to successful weightloss.


Vicky is a classic user. Nothing is ever going to be her fault. If she lost this week, it would have been due to that evil ***** Michelle giving her the extra lb. Nothing she does is ever bad when she says it about other but when they say it about her, the other person is bad.

I so completely loath that woman. I wanted her out so bad. I hate the way she makes excuses. If I go home I can't lose. Crap. You can if you want to. If she was on Jillian's team, she would break. Pure and simple, she does what she needs to win and not one thing more. She has NO interest in really losing weight or improving her life and health. She wants one thing, money as if that alone will fix all her problems. My only comfort is that even if she does win, nothing good will happen for her like it has for Ali. She is just so nasty that no one will want her as a spokesman or exemplar of anything.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I so completely loath that woman. I wanted her out so bad. I hate the way she makes excuses. If I go home I can't lose. Crap. You can if you want to. If she was on Jillian's team, she would break. Pure and simple, she does what she needs to win and not one thing more. She has NO interest in really losing weight or improving her life and health. She wants one thing, money as if that alone will fix all her problems. My only comfort is that even if she does win, nothing good will happen for her like it has for Ali. She is just so nasty that no one will want her as a spokesman or exemplar of anything.


"Like my body?" Some companies don't care who their spokesperson is. 

She needs to go, but I also feel she'll get hers. What completely amazes me is that she wants to be seen publicly (nationally at that) being such an awful person.

I missed the first 7 minutes of the show, what happened with the note she put on the door?

And the whole "if I go home I won't lose" thing. She works 60 hours a week? What's she doing NOW?!?! Who's watching her kids NOW?!?!? Why would that have to stop when she went home? She has no business being on the show in the first place, I think after this season we'll see some changes to the show. I've been wrong before though. Reality shows being what they are, conflict and backstabbing is the name of the game.

Greg


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

If I was Colleen the first words out of my mouth when Amy voted for her would have been "But Vicky has been so mean to you." Vicky was so horrible to Amy and that's how Amy responds? Bad, bad decision. Vicky will kick Amy out the first chance she gets. I do wish Vicky were on Jillian's team. I would have loved to see how she held up to Jillian's tough love.

tk


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm thoroughly disgusted.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

gchance said:


> ...
> 
> She needs to go, but I also feel she'll get hers. What completely amazes me is that she wants to be seen publicly (nationally at that) being such an awful person.
> 
> ...


It was on the inside of Vickys bedroom door as a motivation for herself. She did not put it out side so everyone (Amy) could see, like the preview mad it look. It basically said she would not rest until Amy was out of the house.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

USAFSSO said:


> It was on the inside of Vickys bedroom door as a motivation for herself. She did not put it out side so everyone (Amy) could see, like the preview mad it look. It basically said she would not rest until Amy was out of the house.


I have to think that she said it to them though. She has been completely up front with what a ***** she has been. Hard to imagine that Amy could have any illusion about how mad she is. That's the sad part. Amy is so co-dependent that she still wants Vicky to like her. So, rather than have Vicky hate her, she votes for Colleen who would be her natural ally. If she marries, Amy will end up being a battered wife, her self esteem is non existent. Bob really does his team no favors with the way he deals with this stuff. Love her or hate her, Jillian is more honest with her people and does them a favor long term by not forcing them to vote as a block when it's not in their interest.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I agree with Todd. Amy will get voted out the first chance they have. She's always been the one on the blue team they'd sacrifice first. It's a shame she flipped back this week.

From the preview of next week:



Spoiler



I couldn't help rewinding and freeze framing to see the in-progress weigh in they were showing in the preview. It looks like Heba, Ed and Vicky are all going to be safe with Amy, Michelle and Renee bringing up the bottom. Of course, this could all be just drama before they drop someone else below the line due to a penalty or something, but it looks like the potential for another black team member, or Amy, is real next week. I hope it doesn't work out that way.



deb


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

they will vote amy off as soon as they can because she has consitantly posted high numbers in her weigh ins. Also she's been the week's biggest loser for two weeks in a row. If she happens to fall below the line she's gone. Vicky's reasons will be she's posting big numbers and she can't trust her to vote for the team (aka Vicky)


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Vicky is willing to trade how the NATION feels about her for a CHANCE at $175k (after taxes).

No thanks. I'd rather hide my hideous self in obscurity and work 60 hours a week to earn that than be universally hated and despised and likely end up with nothing.

She is a very ugly person.:down:

Wife and I used to really enjoy this show, it was very uplifting and motivating. After last night's show we were both just annoyed and disgusted. There's plenty of those feelings in everyday life, no need to watch it on tv.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Jayjoans said:


> Vicky is willing to trade how the NATION feels about her for a CHANCE at $175k (after taxes).
> 
> No thanks. I'd rather hide my hideous self in obscurity and work 60 hours a week to earn that than be universally hated and despised and likely end up with nothing.


ITA! - I wonder if a few months from now when the show is over, Vicky will still think that stepping on your peers in front of a viewing audience for $250K is really worth being heckled and booed every time you hit the grocery store? (that is, assuming she wins which I hope she does NOT) Even if she wins the money, her life will still suck, and even more now than before. She made her bed, she'll have to lie in it - and if Brady grows a pair at some point, maybe she'll be sleeping in it alone.

And while she's watching this show air week-to-week with all her family gathered 'round, I hope that Vicky realizes what a hypocrite she is...she didn't want to apologize to Amy P. last week for being a Major Beeyotch to Phil because she "didn't do anything to Amy"...when it was HER hubby on the chopping block, she didn't waste time acting on his behalf and defending his honor...as if I should be surprised...Vicky is the most self-centered person I've ever watched on TV, and I truly think that she believes that all the other players should readily lay themselves at her feet and sacrifice themselves so that she can win and if they don't, then they are traitors in her eyes.

Just a couple of things to comment on from this episode:

1. I love Bob in 80's shorts. 
2. Leotard + Heba + croch-shot by the cameraman = YUCK! I am trying to forget that as quickly as possible...
3. Michelle is my new favorite now that Coleen is gone, but mostly just because she gave Vicky the +1 pound penalty. I wonder if she is regretting her choice of $5000 vs. 1 pound pass - if I were Michelle, I would be cursing Amy's name right now...you had the chance and YOU BLEW IT!!!
4. Coleen is way more focused a competitor, but Vicky has way more weight to lose...IMHO, Vicky clearly would have been the better choice to send home for strategic purposes, and not just because she is a dog-faced hag.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Butcher Girl said:


> 2. Leotard + Heba + croch-shot by the cameraman = YUCK! I am trying to forget that as quickly as possible...


That was gross and uncalled for!! Then she has the nerve to make fun of Bob's shorts. At least he has the legs for it!!! Then she said she was embarrassed by Ed. At least Ed was having a good time. Heba's outfit was nasty. I thought Coleen looked cute. I think I may have worn that to sports practice in the 80's sans the tights. 

And yes, bad decision Amy. Next time she's below the yellow line she's a goner. Too bad her mom wasn't there to lecture her again like last time.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Havana Brown said:


> Then she said she was embarrassed by Ed. At least Ed was having a good time.


It seemed like she was more worried that he was going to have a "revealing" accident in the shorts. But I may be giving her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

I heard through the grapevine that Heba and Vicky are not getting promo contracts.

Also You can read Vicky's accounts on her myspace page. Now I read her blogs of Episode 8 and 9...Those are kinda of twisted bc it revealed who was going to be eliminated next and I know that show hasn't aired. Episode 7 is what kinda of just happened.

Funny thing is she has like 200 friends, and Colleen has tons of friends. I found Heba's profile too last night and now I can't find them. Here is Colleen's and she has links to the others. They look amazing

Anyways Vicky's blog was interesting. I wouldn't read past number 7 because it will be spoilers in it.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

craftassistant said:


> ...
> Also You can read Vicky's accounts on her myspace page. Now I read her blogs of Episode 8 and 9...Those are kinda of twisted bc it revealed who was going to be eliminated next and I know that show hasn't aired. Episode 7 is what kinda of just happened.
> ...


Wouldn't that be a violation of their non-nondisclosure contracts? But Vicky is an idiot.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Butcher Girl said:


> 2. Leotard + Heba + croch-shot by the cameraman = YUCK! I am trying to forget that as quickly as possible...





Havana Brown said:


> That was gross and uncalled for!! Then she has the nerve to make fun of Bob's shorts. At least he has the legs for it!!!


I'm not the only one who noticed that shot! I had totally forgotten about it until Butcher Girl here reminded me. Thanks a LOT.



craftassistant said:


> Also You can read Vicky's accounts on her myspace page.
> ...
> Funny thing is she has like 200 friends, and Colleen has tons of *"friends"*.


FYP. 

BTW, I saw the Prevention Magazine article at the store last night. It's a good thing they didn't put Vicky & Brady on the cover, they'd have the least-selling issue of all time.

Greg


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

craftassistant said:


> Also You can read Vicky's accounts on her myspace page. Now I read her blogs of Episode 8 and 9...Those are kinda of twisted bc it revealed who was going to be eliminated next and I know that show hasn't aired. Episode 7 is what kinda of just happened.


Week 9 was just aired on 11/18/08. She posted about it that night.

I've been following her blog, too - and she usually posts about the week's show just after it airs on the west coast...it's kind of a twisted, one-sided recap of the week from her perspective, but it only covers stuff that already happened or was implied... I'm pretty sure NBC would want to keep a tight leash on stuff like that...


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

ok Butcher Girl.. but what confused me was that she mentioned Brady. Colleen was just voted off this week correct? Now granted I did read part of her blog at 2am so I could be totally confused.

I have to say that Colleen and Michelle look amazing from their profiles on myspace.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

craftassistant said:


> ok Butcher Girl.. but what confused me was that she mentioned Brady. Colleen was just voted off this week correct? Now granted I did read part of her blog at 2am so I could be totally confused.
> 
> I have to say that Colleen and Michelle look amazing from their profiles on myspace.


Brady was voted off the previous week (11/11), so when she started her 11/18 blog, she was picking up from where they left off from the end of the previous week...at the end of her 11/18 blog, she speaks about Coleen's departure, which just happened. 

Coleen does look great on her MySpace (I haven't seen Michelle's). I really noticed a huge difference this week in the side-by-side before & "afters" when they were weighing in. Very inspirational...I thought it was most striking with Ed...


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

you are right about Brady.. duh! I was confusing him with Ed..bc there was the guy still..lol Wouldn't it be cool if it ended up only girls in the finale! lol


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

craftassistant said:


> you are right about Brady.. duh! I was confusing him with Ed..bc there was the guy still..lol Wouldn't it be cool if it ended up only girls in the finale! lol


It would be cool, as long as Vicky isn't there........


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

So, I have a question...if the makeovers haven't happened yet, and Coleen just got voted off, then what's she doing in the Prevention article? 

Just when I thought I had this show figured out...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Good point about Colleen. Maybe they aren't doing a makeover thing this year? Maybe we should just watch the show and not assume they will or will not do anything they've done in the past. Heh.

Greg


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I thought the Prevention article was win for a food challenge a few weeks ago. I think they had to guess the calories.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

USAFSSO, at first I thought you hit the nail on the head, but then I thought...wasn't Coleen on the losing team of that challenge? (eta: and Michelle and Renee, too?)

gchance, I guess you are right, I shouldn't jump to conclusions...this show is never short on twists and turns (and mysteries!).


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I'm stunned. Vicky screwed Amy over. How did that happen?

Freaking moron!

She said she WAS insecure. What a joke. She still is. She voted for against Vicky just to try and make a friend. How insecure was that!


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Sigh.

Amy kinda screwed herself.

I'm sad =(

H8 Vicky so much.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Looks like Amy should have voted for Vicky when she had the chance. Hey Amy, now do you see where trying to be friends got you?

This show has become a "same night" watch for me & the wife. We pretty much start watching as soon as the buffer is large enough to skip all the commercials. Unfortunately the only reason we do that is because of Vicky and Heba. We tune in each week hoping to see them get voted off.

I really hope they don't start casting each new season with more of these types of people.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I knew Amy's goose was cooked the minute she voted Brady out. First chance the horrible Vicky got to vote out Amy, she would be gone. No surprises tonight at all, except that Michelle and Renee spanked the blue team at the weigh in (thank goodness).

I still can't wait to see Vicky leave. Even if she makes the finale, I hope she's not the one who wins it all. I'd love to see Michelle take this.

deb


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

debtoine said:


> I knew Amy's goose was cooked the minute she voted Brady out. First chance the horrible Vicky got to vote out Amy, she would be gone. No surprises tonight at all, except that Michelle and Renee spanked the blue team at the weigh in (thank goodness).
> 
> I still can't wait to see Vicky leave. Even if she makes the finale, I hope she's not the one who wins it all. I'd love to see Michelle take this.
> 
> deb


The only two I would be happy as winner now would be Michelle or her Mother.

The game play aspects of this show have gotten out of control. Most of these people have emotional issues already does having games where someone gets to pick on you really help? I like the games to be straight forward. You win or lose based on what you did.

FWIW, I also hated the reward game. Vicky sandbags cause she thought she had NO chance and they reward her for that. That's asinine. I can see that it the second was 5 weeks later so they were training but this is just stupid. Vicky thought she had no chance so she didn't try and then got rewarded.

I hate just about every aspect of this year. The only people I like Amy/Phil and Michelle and her mother have been preyed upon all year by Vicky and the evil cabal. Not great television and it misses the whole point why people watch.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I hate just about every aspect of this year. The only people I like Amy/Phil and Michelle and her mother have been preyed upon all year by Vicky and the evil cabal. Not great television and it misses the whole point why people watch.


Yep.

I also forgot to say last night that Amy has a nice voice. That was nice to see, and I had no idea.

deb


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> This show has become a "same night" watch for me & the wife. We pretty much start watching as soon as the buffer is large enough to skip all the commercials. Unfortunately the only reason we do that is because of Vicky and Heba. We tune in each week hoping to see them get voted off.


We do the exact same thing for the exact same reason.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Mamoth said:


> We do the exact same thing for the exact same reason.


Good to know that it isn't just me.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The only two I would be happy as winner now would be Michelle or her Mother.
> 
> The game play aspects of this show have gotten out of control. Most of these people have emotional issues already does having games where someone gets to pick on you really help? I like the games to be straight forward. You win or lose based on what you did.
> 
> ...


QFT

I won't watch next season if they cast the same kind of backstabbers. The point is getting healthy - both physically AND mentally.

Being mentally healthy doesn't mean you put people down, ignore the rules, screw people over, talk about them behind their back and be ungracious when you win and they don't.

They are all there for the same reason and they should be supporting each other as teams in the past have done.

There is such a thing as healthy competition. One person gets the money but they ALL win, and anybody who goes on that show only for the money won't last long in their new life of health.

I watch Survivor for the mental mind games. I watch this show because it's uplifting watching people work hard to change their lives. Heba and Vicky are ruining this show.

I wonder if other people online think the way we do? If so, I sure hope the producers are reading these comments.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

justapixel said:


> QFT
> 
> I won't watch next season if they cast the same kind of backstabbers. The point is getting healthy - both physically AND mentally.
> 
> ...


I did a Google Search on the phrase: "Heba and Vicky are ruining this show" and you can see by the results that, yep people definitely DO feel the same way we do. 

I'm with you. If they cast another bunch like this one, I'm out. And it's too bad because it used to be one of my favorite shows.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I did a Google Search on the phrase: "Heba and Vicky are ruining this show" and you can see by the results that, yep people definitely DO feel the same way we do.


Wow! Some of those people are vicious! You'd think Heba and Vicky modded a forum or something.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

justapixel said:


> Wow! Some of those people are vicious! You'd think Heba and Vicky modded a forum or something.


If you think the ones on Heba are bad,check out what people say about Vicky!

Oh my..

http://www.dietsinreview.com/diet_column/08/biggest-loser-6-vicky-vilcan/


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

bareyb said:


> I did a Google Search on the phrase: "Heba and Vicky are ruining this show" and you can see by the results that, yep people definitely DO feel the same way we do.
> 
> I'm with you. If they cast another bunch like this one, I'm out. And it's too bad because it used to be one of my favorite shows.


Damn!


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> If you think the ones on Heba are bad,check out what people say about Vicky!
> 
> Oh my..
> 
> http://www.dietsinreview.com/diet_column/08/biggest-loser-6-vicky-vilcan/


Double damn!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

gchance said:


> Good point about Colleen. Maybe they aren't doing a makeover thing this year? Maybe we should just watch the show and not assume they will or will not do anything they've done in the past. Heh.
> 
> Greg


From checking out what's coming up in the next week on the Tivo To Do List



Spoiler



looks like they're making the make-over appearances on the Tyra show



Amy should've taken out Vicky when she could. Then Vicky couldn't have cast that vote against her.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh man, this is hilarious. I realize it's a blog entry, but when I opened my browser (set to go to Yahoo), this was the top story, with Vicky's giant pre-weight loss mug:

The Biggest Villain On The Biggest Loser

Anyway, it gave me a nice chuckle.



> The Biggest Loser: Families" -- but not for reasons you might think. Her name is Vicky and, to put it bluntly, she scares us.


Good read. 

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

So, I just watched that charade with everyone telling Vicky how proud they were that after 20 minutes of being a complete coward and a baby she jumped in the water. I think I threw up in my mouth a little. Then, to make it worse, they waste 10 minutes while she explains what a loser she was. 

Damn that woman is useless.

BTW, greg, that link is solid gold.


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> So, I just watched that charade with everyone telling Vicky how proud they were that after 20 minutes of being a complete coward and a baby she jumped in the water. I think I threw up in my mouth a little. Then, to make it worse, they waste 10 minutes while she explains what a loser she was.
> 
> Damn that woman is useless.
> 
> BTW, greg, that link is solid gold.


I didn't think someone so evil could be that afraid of heights...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Unseen Llama said:


> I didn't think someone so evil could be that afraid of heights...


LOL, Height should cower in front of her. Like all her minions.....


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

Not liking how this show is just steering towards Vicki's problems. They can't really fix this show by trying to make her emotional. At this point I could care less how she feels or even thinks.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

If there is any justice, Vicky will fall below the line and find out what America truly thinks of her..... Please, please, please......


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> If there is any justice, Vicky will fall below the line and find out what America truly thinks of her..... Please, please, please......


Since the show stopped filming in summer, she is probably reading the internet comments like the rest of us, so she knows what America thinks.

If she has the $350k, she probably won't care though.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

If justice is served, voted off or not, she should get a huge boooooooooooo at the live finale. I just doubt that will happen.

Greg


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

gchance said:


> If justice is served, voted off or not, she should get a huge boooooooooooo at the live finale. I just doubt that will happen.
> 
> Greg


The applause signs will keep that from happening.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm sad.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

Spoiler



In the preview they said that America will be able to choose the third finalist. I can only hope it's between Vicky and someone else. I'll certainly call in to vote for that someone else. I guess I'm at least watching some of the finale.



Edit: Okay, okay, I didn't use spoiler tags before. It's not like they didn't do the same thing LAST YEAR before the finale. And thanks for quoting it, now you need to edit your post too.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

refried said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the preview they said that America will be able to choose the third finalist. I can only hope it's between Vicky and someone else. I'll certainly call in to vote for that someone else. I guess I'm at least watching some of the finale.


Careful on talking about previews. The spoiler police will be upset and say bad things. 

With the "low" numbers this week for Vicky, I'm thinking she did a light water load so she gets big numbers next week. She plays the game.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

jillian.....all i care about is that your ass gets smaller.
that was funny


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

USAFSSO said:


> Careful on talking about previews. The spoiler police will be upset and say bad things.
> 
> With the "low" numbers this week for Vicky, I'm thinking she did a light water load so she gets big numbers next week. She plays the game.


I don't think so, this late in the game losses are small anyway. That's just how it goes.

And as far as spoilers go, I think with Vicky and her crap, if someone came in here and announced in big bold letters that the rest of the contestants slit her throat during the night, nobody would complain that people posted spoilers. Not with Vicky. 

They'd be quite happy, I think.

Watched last night's episode, not much to say here except that it was freaky seeing Bob & Jillian on the big screen at Times' Square, heh.

Greg


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

gchance said:


> ...
> And as far as spoilers go, I think with Vicky and her crap, if someone came in here and announced in big bold letters that the rest of the contestants slit her throat during the night, nobody would complain that people posted spoilers. Not with Vicky.
> ...
> 
> Greg


I only bring it up because of the bs going on in another thread. Same kind of thing, a mention of someone/team in the finally, and a few people were upset. I don't care. The thread is tagged with "spoilers" so I expect it to happen.

What is the time line of the show, are they more on real time this season? Reason why I ask, They were on the Tyra Banks show, which airs today. America gets to pick the third player (vote of one of the bottom 2). No mention of how the final contestants are going to have to continue their workouts and program for a few months at home which makes me think they are still on the ranch.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought it was quite entertaining. I cracked up with Ed in New York. He was amusing. And he looked good. I thought Vicky looked like a tart.

I agree with Michelle, that Vicky was stealing her thunder. I don't believe that Heba fit in a size 14 and had room to spare. She's still over 200 lbs.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

USAFSSO said:


> What is the time line of the show, are they more on real time this season?


I think Renee said that she had been off the ranch for two months in her elimination video. So the latest they could have been on the ranch is the end of September.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

USAFSSO said:


> I only bring it up because of the bs going on in another thread. Same kind of thing, a mention of someone/team in the finally, and a few people were upset. I don't care. The thread is tagged with "spoilers" so I expect it to happen.
> 
> What is the time line of the show, are they more on real time this season? Reason why I ask, They were on the Tyra Banks show, which airs today. America gets to pick the third player (vote of one of the bottom 2). No mention of how the final contestants are going to have to continue their workouts and program for a few months at home which makes me think they are still on the ranch.


Just to be safe



Spoiler



They all went home one week later. The only thing the vote does is decide who actually is eligible to win. The Tyra banks thing was taped months ago and will just now be shown.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> I thought Vicky looked like a tart.


This is beyond me actually hating her. She really did look scary to me (even if I didn't hate her, I would still think this). Almost like they threw on some diaper cream on her face to make her look white. Really washed out.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I really wish Michelle would have pushed Vicky into the water after she won the challenge. If it had been me, I would have. I also would not have been standing around soaking wet waiting for her. 

I really wish that Vicky would have voted Ed off the show. Man, how sweet would it have been to see her and Heba going at each other?

I can only hope that she is below the yellow line next week so that I can have a chance to vote her out of the final 3. I might even pay to do it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

USAFSSO said:


> What is the time line of the show, are they more on real time this season? Reason why I ask, They were on the Tyra Banks show, which airs today. America gets to pick the third player (vote of one of the bottom 2). No mention of how the final contestants are going to have to continue their workouts and program for a few months at home which makes me think they are still on the ranch.


I think they're a little bit closer from film to air this season, but not by much. A month, maybe two? Where a few years ago it was more like 4 or 5 months. After this season they'll go straight into the next one after New Years, so that's probably why.



Havana Brown said:


> I thought it was quite entertaining. I cracked up with Ed in New York. He was amusing. And he looked good. I thought Vicky looked like a tart.


Now that's the funniest thing I've heard all day. Thanks. 



> I agree with Michelle, that Vicky was stealing her thunder. I don't believe that Heba fit in a size 14 and had room to spare. She's still over 200 lbs.


I don't know why they would lie about it though. Maybe her weight is just distributed in such a way that it fit. Or she's wearing a girdle, her blobby pooch didn't seem as noticeable in the dress.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Mamoth said:


> This is beyond me actually hating her. She really did look scary to me (even if I didn't hate her, I would still think this). Almost like they threw on some diaper cream on her face to make her look white. Really washed out.


She certainly looked awful. I have no idea who did her makeup, but it did nothing to make her look good.

The thing I hated most about her entire "I can't jump thing" is that she was rewarded for being bad. She got attention when Michelle should have and then they wasted 10 minute belaboring the point afterwards.

I so, so hope that she is below the line next week.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I really wish that Vicky would have voted Ed off the show. Man, how sweet would it have been to see her and Heba going at each other?


The editing sure made it seem like it. I sure wish she had too. Maybe Ed will win and it'll come back and bite her in the arse.



gchance said:


> I don't know why they would lie about it though. Maybe her weight is just distributed in such a way that it fit. Or she's wearing a girdle, her blobby pooch didn't seem as noticeable in the dress.
> 
> Greg


Maybe it was a women's size 14. 14W. She still looked blobby to me, not as much as before, but I guess compared to the others she does. I hate to admit it, but I thought Vicky looked small at the weigh in.

And WTH was Bob wearing at the weigh in? Who dressed him?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Havana Brown said:


> I don't believe that Heba fit in a size 14 and had room to spare. She's still over 200 lbs.


She's a tall girl... the website said she's 5'10". So while she is always going on about how she's the biggest girl there... yeah she's the biggest girl (maybe the biggest girl ever?) but I don't think she really has that much more total weight to lose than most everyone else.

And it was an A-line dress gathered right under her boobs.  I know when I was the weight she is now, I could have definitely worn a size 14 A-line dress.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

laria said:


> She's a tall girl... the website said she's 5'10". So while she is always going on about how she's the biggest girl there... yeah she's the biggest girl (maybe the biggest girl ever?) but I don't think she really has that much more total weight to lose than most everyone else.
> 
> And it was an A-line dress gathered right under her boobs.  I know when I was the weight she is now, I could have definitely worn a size 14 A-line dress.


I think Isabeau a few seasons back was about 300 or a little more. I think Heba still has plenty of room more to lose weight. I can see her getting into the 160's. If you find pics of Isabeau she's quite tiny.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> I think Isabeau a few seasons back was about 300 or a little more. I think Heba still has plenty of room more to lose weight. I can see her getting into the 160's. If you find pics of Isabeau she's quite tiny.


Amy, Isabeau and Amber with all in the 290s that year with Isabeau at 298, Amy at 297 and Amber at 295. By BMI, Amber was the least fit at a BMI of 50.6. That year had a lot of really big people, at least 5 had a BMI over 50.

By comparison, Heba is a lightweight with a BMI of 42.2. Even at that, this year Michelle started with a BMI of 42.9 and had the most to lose. Of the people still left, Michelle has the highest percentage loss at 29.3 followed by Vicky at 28.4, the others are below 27 percent.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I have never called in and voted for anybody on any show. Not American Idol, not Dancing with the Stars, not Greatest American Band, not America's Got Talent, not Rockband INXS....Never Ever Ever.

But, if I can somehow harm Vicky by voting for someone else, I will speed dial until my fingers bleed or the phone line wears out. I will never stop.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> I have never called in and voted for anybody on any show. Not American Idol, not Dancing with the Stars, not Greatest American Band, not America's Got Talent, not Rockband INXS....Never Ever Ever.
> 
> But, if I can somehow harm Vicky by voting for someone else, I will speed dial until my fingers bleed or the phone line wears out. I will never stop.


You know... It occurred to me that the Producers of the show are just as sick of Vikki and Heba as everyone else and is using this tactic to assure that in the future contestants will have to worry (at least a little bit) about how they treat people and how they are being perceived by others. I think it's great and it may cut down on some of the "game play". It will force them to have a conscience, much like the "Jury" does on Survivor and Big Brother. :up:

I also think making Vicky sit on that tower and not offering to help her down was another way to stick it to her. They managed to get them UP there and could have gotten her down if they really wanted to... I must admit I felt the tiniest bit sorry for Vicky. Then it passed when she voted off Renee instead of Ed.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> I have never called in and voted for anybody on any show. Not American Idol, not Dancing with the Stars, not Greatest American Band, not America's Got Talent, not Rockband INXS....Never Ever Ever.
> 
> But, if I can somehow harm Vicky by voting for someone else, I will speed dial until my fingers bleed or the phone line wears out. I will never stop.


Hells yea!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

She is an attention whore. When she wasn't going to win and be the focus, she had to stay up there, whine, cry and become the focus. It is not in her makeup to stand next to the host quietly while the others compete. :down:


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

bareyb said:


> You know... It occurred to me that the Producers of the show are just as sick of Vikki and Heba as everyone else and is using this tactic to assure that in the future contestants will have to worry (at least a little bit) about how they treat people and how they are being perceived by others. I think it's great and it may cut down on some of the "game play". It will force them to have a conscience, much like the "Jury" does on Survivor and Big Brother. :up:


You think they didn't have this "America Votes" thing already planned before the season even started? I'm skeptical. While I agree that it may do what you say, I just a little skeptical that it wasn't in the works all along.

Just wondering if others feel the same way or if this has been stated elsewhere?


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

It just disgusts me that Icky Vicky is just in it for the money... she (and her equally disgusting husband) has got a great opportunity at her feet and she's just going to balloon back up to where she was before, if not more once the finale is over. 

I usually enjoy watching TBL but this season it seems to be more like watching a "train wreck".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It seemed strange that the fluff was more than usual. They had the FULL review before the second "hour" of the show, instead of (still a time-waster) a review of the previous hour. It's not like they don't have TONS (heh heh) of footage they could use.

For the woman who wouldn't jump off, I would have screamed at her, and it would have been edited to make me look like the bad guy. "DAMNIT, JUST JUMP. WE'RE WASTING OUR TIME HERE." and then just sat down.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Mamoth said:


> You think they didn't have this "America Votes" thing already planned before the season even started? I'm skeptical. While I agree that it may do what you say, I just a little skeptical that it wasn't in the works all along.
> 
> Just wondering if others feel the same way or if this has been stated elsewhere?


they voted the third person in last year. i think it was roger.


----------



## gacatz (Dec 4, 2008)

i was just wondering if the finale winner is already chosen? today is 12/5 ( i think)


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

gacatz said:


> i was just wondering if the finale winner is already chosen? today is 12/5 ( i think)


I was wondering the same thing... I read on a blog somewhere that one of the contestants recently made a large donation to their child/children's school(s).


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

CorgiMom28 said:


> It just disgusts me that Icky Vicky is just in it for the money... she (and her equally disgusting husband) has got a great opportunity at her feet and *she's just going to balloon back up to where she was before, if not more once the finale is over*.


And I'm looking forward to that.



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I really wish that Vicky would have voted Ed off the show. Man, how sweet would it have been to see her and Heba going at each other?
> 
> I can only hope that she is below the yellow line next week so that I can have a chance to vote her out of the final 3. I might even pay to do it.


Amy should have voted Vicky off when she could. It would have been great to see Amy still in it, Vicky gone that week, and then Heba and Ed below the yellow line, or at least one of them. If Amy were thinking strategy, then anyone that was below the yellow line along with Renee would have gone home instead of Renee.

Speaking of Amy, she was on the Today show on Tuesday. She's down to a size 6 and looked great. I guess next Tuesday will be Renee's turn on the show.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I think Isabeau a few seasons back was about 300 or a little more. I think Heba still has plenty of room more to lose weight. I can see her getting into the 160's. If you find pics of Isabeau she's quite tiny.


Was is the keyword here. She's gained at least 30 pounds or more. A blogger I follow went to Isabeau's fit camp a few months back, and posted videos. She appeared in the early videos from the shoulders up and looked fine, but then later he showed her full-bodied and she looked quite heavy.

It's not so much that she's trying to actively hide it, but it certainly came as a surprise.

In the posts for the videos, people had commented that she gained her weight back, and she responded. She tried unsuccessfully to play it off, and said something like how during the show she was thinner than her optimum weight because she had lost a lot of muscle mass that she's now regained. Muscle mass? Here's a couple pictures of her taken by Jimmy Moore (the blogger I mentioned) in August.



















gacatz said:


> i was just wondering if the finale winner is already chosen? today is 12/5 ( i think)





CorgiMom28 said:


> I was wondering the same thing... I read on a blog somewhere that one of the contestants recently made a large donation to their child/children's school(s).


Nope. The winner isn't chosen until they weigh in just prior to the finale (remember, the scales on the show aren't real scales), and not announced until it airs. The finale is live, so they probably won't have chosen a winner until 9pm EST that day.

Also, I believe it's at least a few weeks, maybe a month, between filming of the final "episode" and the live finale.

Oh, and re: Roger from last season, both Jillian & Bob have said on Jillian's radio show that they didn't like him personally. Heh.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

gchance said:


> Also, I believe it's at least a few weeks, maybe a month, between filming of the final "episode" and the live finale.
> 
> Oh, and re: Roger from last season, both Jillian & Bob have said on Jillian's radio show that they didn't like him personally. Heh.
> 
> Greg


Normally, it has been about 2 months since the last weigh in when they have the reunion final.

Well, Roger was the Vicky of last year. He was mostly in it for the money just like Vicky is. He was on Oprah and like Ali, Mark and Mark's brother, they have kept the weight off so far ( 6 months ). Matt from season two put on about 50 lbs but is still over 100 lbs lighter.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Normally, it has been about 2 months since the last weigh in when they have the reunion final.
> 
> Well, Roger was the Vicky of last year. He was mostly in it for the money just like Vicky is. He was on Oprah and like Ali, Mark and Mark's brother, they have kept the weight off so far ( 6 months ). Matt from season two put on about 50 lbs but is still over 100 lbs lighter.


Roger cried a lot more though.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I don't remember Roger (had to look him up to remember who the heck he was) being anywhere NEAR as annoying and egotistical as Vicky. I never pleaded for Roger to be eliminated like I have her. IIRC, the meanest thing he did was vote Dan's mom off when he promised he wouldn't.


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

I loved how Renee and her husband went for a run over the Brooklyn Bridge. I agree with her on that her marriage will be stronger now with this "fitness" lifestyle she has adopted. 

I have to admit that I loved Heba's hairstyle as well. She seems to have mellowed alot since the past 2 episodes. I am guessing she is sick of Vicky too. She seems to shy away from Vicky, atleast the editing it makes it appear that way.

Greg...I will ask my friend who has Isabeau as a personal trainer about her weight gain.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

USAFSSO said:


> Roger cried a lot more though.


Not as much as Mark AKA Niagara....

"it's tuesday!" sob.....


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I don't remember Roger (had to look him up to remember who the heck he was) being anywhere NEAR as annoying and egotistical as Vicky. I never pleaded for Roger to be eliminated like I have her. IIRC, the meanest thing he did was vote Dan's mom off when he promised he wouldn't.


Don't misunderstand my meaning. Roger wasn't nasty ( or anywhere near as nasty) but he was "in it to win it" and was more concerned about winning that what it was doing for him. When he was on Oprah, he seemed to be more in tune with the benefits of the changes than he was during the show.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

USAFSSO said:


> Roger cried a lot more though.





IJustLikeTivo said:


> Not as much as Mark AKA Niagara....
> 
> "it's tuesday!" sob.....


GAH! You beat me to the punch!









Greg


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

But I think Mark evolved throughout the show. IIRC, at the beginning he and his brother Jay were real a-holes. He seemed to turn soft toward the end.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Renee was on the Today show this morning. She had an ever shorter haircut and she looked terrific. She said she's a size 8'ish.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> Renee was on the Today show this morning. She had an ever shorter haircut and she looked terrific. She said she's a size 8'ish.


My left leg might be an eight..... 

Glad to see she kept going. Of all the people on the show this year, She and Michelle along with the two Amys and Phil seem to really get it. The goal is to win but the real prize is your health.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Heba and Vicky will regain every ounce. Neither has learned a damn thing.

Heba still makes excuses, Vicky still knows nothing about nutrition and she still thinks she did nothing wrong except for deciding to eat. Without learning, she'll be just like Ryan the season one winner. He regained every ounce he lost cause he learned nothing.

Numercially Michelle is at 33 % Vicky is at 31, Heba at 28 and Ed at 24%. 

Here's is a question. Ed won the food when they get home, does Heba get to eat it too? Seems like that would be an unfair advantage for her and one she didn't earn via game play.

One last thing. Vicky may be 76 lbs lighter but she is every bit as ugly as she was before> Ugly is through and through. She says she won't put weight on but without knowing how to not do that or why she gained in the first place, she has no chance. I find it ironic that her idea of caring for her kids is feeding them fast food every night for dinner. What a tragic mess.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Heba and Vicky will regain every ounce. Neither has learned a damn thing.
> 
> Here's is a question. Ed won the food when they get home, does Heba get to eat it too? Seems like that would be an unfair advantage for her and one she didn't earn via game play.
> 
> One last thing. Vicky may be 76 lbs lighter but she is every bit as ugly as she was before> Ugly is through and through. She says she won't put weight on but without knowing how to not do that or why she gained in the first place, she has no chance. I find it ironic that her idea of caring for her kids is feeding them fast food every night for dinner. What a tragic mess.


I thought the prize was for meals for the contestant and their family... I may be wrong, though.

Vicky is a total beotch... ugly is as ugly does.

I hope they gain it back in spades!


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

Ugh, Vicky makes me so sick. I fast forwarded through most of her segments because I just didn't want to hear her bs.

I guess I'll be watching the finale to cheer on Michelle. I'm more interested in all of the at-home contestants. I think many of them will beat the finalists in total percentage lost.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> One last thing. Vicky may be 76 lbs lighter but she is every bit as ugly as she was before> Ugly is through and through. She says she won't put weight on but without knowing how to not do that or why she gained in the first place, she has no chance. I find it ironic that her idea of caring for her kids is feeding them fast food every night for dinner. What a tragic mess.


I don't watch reality TV, and in fact despise it, but I love TBL. Maybe its because I don't follow the genre, but I find it THOUROUGHLY facsinating that people make these concrete character judgements regarding contestants on these shows, as if what's presented is even a *fraction* of what really goes on.

I'll agree that Vicki's messed up how she's taken care of her kids, so I'll give you that. But the sheer level of genuine HATRED for this woman that people have without even actually knowing her, that I don't get. This is a REALITY SHOW. Every single scene is edited together, and it's common knowledge that producers do *anything* they can to "make" stories interesting. People are making statements that Vicki is "ugly inside and out" and a "horrible person" based on what they saw on a _reality show_.

I will never, ever understand making judgements like that when you're clearly being manipluated. To flat out decide that someone is truly a peice of garbage based on what you've seen on TV is ridiculous to me.

Just my two cents.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

It would not surprise me that Vicky gains weight at home. That or she doesn't show up for the finale.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I'm very glad Michelle is in the finals. She seems to have learned and evolved the most throughout the process.

It might be editing, but I still can't stand Vicky and it disappoints me that she's in the finals. Oh well, she obviously earned it since Ed water logged before the weigh in (sheesh, even Bob practically said it). I actually telephone voted for Ed, and will probably do it again from another phone number. 

I wonder how many people in the viewing audience don't know that Alison Sweeney is pregnant. They'll probably be pretty surprised next week at the finale since, in my opinion, NBC did a pretty good job of hiding that detail.

deb


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I don't watch reality TV, and in fact despise it, but I love TBL. Maybe its because I don't follow the genre, but I find it THOUROUGHLY facsinating that people make these concrete character judgements regarding contestants on these shows, as if what's presented is even a *fraction* of what really goes on.
> 
> I'll agree that Vicki's messed up how she's taken care of her kids, so I'll give you that. But the sheer level of genuine HATRED for this woman that people have without even actually knowing her, that I don't get. This is a REALITY SHOW. Every single scene is edited together, and it's common knowledge that producers do *anything* they can to "make" stories interesting. People are making statements that Vicki is "ugly inside and out" and a "horrible person" based on what they saw on a _reality show_.
> 
> ...


If you don't realize that Vicky is complete evil...you must not be a human being...  I kid, I kid!

I realize that the producers will cut the show to be more dramatic. But if you look at the overall character of Vicky, she just hasn't learned anything on this show and it's just a game for her still. I am very interested to see if she will continue weight loss until the finale.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

They may have edited to make story lines look one way, but this has been 3 months of seeing Vicky the same way each week. Vindictive, manipulative, and having to be the center of attention, each and every week. This is at least the second time we see Vicky saying she hadn't learned a thing and she know she will put on the weight when she gets home.

They did say the meal plan was for the whole family, so both Ed and Heba get it, but only one will count. 

I would campaign for Ed, just because he threw it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

CorgiMom28 said:


> I thought the prize was for meals for the contestant and their family... I may be wrong, though.
> 
> Vicky is a total beotch... ugly is as ugly does.
> 
> I hope they gain it back in spades!


Heba is Ed's wife....... Hence the question, she is family.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I don't watch reality TV, and in fact despise it, but I love TBL. Maybe its because I don't follow the genre, but I find it THOUROUGHLY facsinating that people make these concrete character judgements regarding contestants on these shows, as if what's presented is even a *fraction* of what really goes on.
> 
> I'll agree that Vicki's messed up how she's taken care of her kids, so I'll give you that. But the sheer level of genuine HATRED for this woman that people have without even actually knowing her, that I don't get. This is a REALITY SHOW. Every single scene is edited together, and it's common knowledge that producers do *anything* they can to "make" stories interesting. People are making statements that Vicki is "ugly inside and out" and a "horrible person" based on what they saw on a _reality show_.
> 
> ...


I understand that the producers paint a picture, but I base my judgement not on the parts they manipulate but the words that come out of her mouth in the confessional ( the part where they speak directly to the camera ). She says things in such a sociopathic way that it makes it impossible to interpret any other way.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

debtoine said:


> I'm very glad Michelle is in the finals. She seems to have learned and evolved the most throughout the process.
> 
> It might be editing, but I still can't stand Vicky and it disappoints me that she's in the finals. Oh well, she obviously earned it since Ed water logged before the weigh in (sheesh, even Bob practically said it). I actually telephone voted for Ed, and will probably do it again from another phone number.
> 
> ...


You can vote 10 time via the internet vice one from a phone...... Just saying. I'd do whatever I can to stop Heba. If I could stop Vicky, I would but I figure she'll do just fine with that by herself.

So, it's pretty clear that Ed water loaded. Why? How did that help him or Heba? Was he hoping that he would end up below and she would not? Bear in mind that they didn't know about the way voting would occur. Their going in assumption was that if any of them went against Michelle, they would be safe. If two of them were below, they thought for sure one would have to leave. Hence, I see no advantage to deliberately throwing the weigh in. What am I missing?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

USAFSSO said:


> They did say the meal plan was for the whole family, so both Ed and Heba get it, but only one will count.
> 
> I would campaign for Ed, just because he threw it.


They had no way to know that during the challenge. Either way, it seems unfair to give an advantage to Heba is america chooses to vote for her.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

I watch this for the exercise and nutrition, which means I get about 7 good minutes a week. This week I watched the final 15-20 minutes and if I did not know better, I would swear that the couple doing the sales pitches were spoofing bad actors. How could either one really go on camera and have zero enthusiasm? It is almost as if they decided that they would look as dumb and dopey as possible, not caring which one got in. I'd say at least 75&#37; vote against their wishes. As dopey as they looked, it looked intentional, as if the plan was for the husband to get in.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

All I got from last night is that Ed is whipped. Shilling for your wife when you are supposed to be giving your case to be in the finals is lame. 

And I made sure to call and vote for Ed to be in the finals and Heba to be out. I am sure Ed thinks everyone loves Heba and will vote for her but I was more annoyed by the pleas that Heba be in the finals so Ed gets my vote to move on.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Their going in assumption was that if any of them went against Michelle, they would be safe.


Maybe they don't trust Vicky as much as they claim to.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> All I got from last night is that Ed is whipped. Shilling for your wife when you are supposed to be giving your case to be in the finals is lame.


The only thing I got out of it was that they decided off Camera to make sure that if anyone on the blue team went below the line it would be Ed and they would vote him off since Heba has a much better chance of winning overall. (she is at 28 % weight loss vice Ed at 24%). And, if by chance Michelle went below as a Bonus, they could vote her off.

This would be consistent with Ed shilling for Heba in the voting. What he doesn't realize having not seen the show when they filmed those appeals is how negatively Heba came across during the show. No one is going to vote for her unless she was against Vicky.

At this point, it is really Michelle's game to lose. If she stays on track, she is far more likely to win than Vicky since she seems to have paid attention and has resolved many of the issues that led to hear eating problems.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

flyers088 said:


> And I made sure to call and vote for Ed to be in the finals and Heba to be out. I am sure Ed thinks everyone loves Heba and will vote for her but I was more annoyed by the pleas that Heba be in the finals so Ed gets my vote to move on.


Don't forget to add 10 votes for Ed at nbc.com. I did...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

sbourgeo said:


> Don't forget to add 10 votes for Ed at nbc.com. I did...


10 for each email address...... And, they don't check.....

I did 10 for each of the two I normally use. Just to stay within the letter of the rules.


----------



## anniekins (Dec 10, 2008)

Stop voting! Neither person is worth NBC thinking this season was fun or popular. NBC is monitoring the responses and traffic to judge how well the show was received this season.

Vicky, Heba and Ed were so miserable to watch each week. We love the trainers, we love the helpful information etc, but watching people play the game to the point of backstabbing and bullying was not fun.

I refuse to vote because it's like saying good job NBC another great season.:down:


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

The opening scene was hilarious. To quote Vicky:



> After the weigh in, the blue team was esstatic.


Not a typo, she actually said it that way. It took a while for me to stop laughing hysterically. Way to go, Vicky!



IJustLikeTivo said:


> One last thing. Vicky may be 76 lbs lighter but she is every bit as ugly as she was before> Ugly is through and through. She says she won't put weight on but without knowing how to not do that or why she gained in the first place, she has no chance. I find it ironic that her idea of caring for her kids is feeding them fast food every night for dinner. What a tragic mess.


You know, part of the ugliness is her attitude I think, another part is the scowl she constantly has on her face. When she smiles she looks fine, but that's just it, she rarely smiles.



mrdazzo7 said:


> I will never, ever understand making judgements like that when you're clearly being manipluated. To flat out decide that someone is truly a peice of garbage based on what you've seen on TV is ridiculous to me.


Sure, there's a certain amount of editing that goes on, like what they do with Jillian. But to look straight in the camera multiple times and not only say hateful things about the other players, but state specifically what you're going to do, how you're going to do it, and how you will relish in their misery? That's a different story.

Even if you give her the benefit of doubt, SHE is the one who's saying those things. Any hatred we feel towards her is her own doing.

The same goes for Heba, by the way. Heba was Vicky long before Vicky showed her true colors.



USAFSSO said:


> This is at least the second time we see Vicky saying she hadn't learned a thing and she know she will put on the weight when she gets home.


Bingo.



Hansky said:


> I watch this for the exercise and nutrition, which means I get about 7 good minutes a week. This week I watched the final 15-20 minutes and if I did not know better, I would swear that the couple doing the sales pitches were spoofing bad actors. How could either one really go on camera and have zero enthusiasm? It is almost as if they decided that they would look as dumb and dopey as possible, not caring which one got in. I'd say at least 75% vote against their wishes. As dopey as they looked, it looked intentional, as if the plan was for the husband to get in.


Hey, Hansky, haven't seen you post in a while. Not since about a year ago in the weight loss thread. Glad to see you around.



flyers088 said:


> All I got from last night is that Ed is whipped. Shilling for your wife when you are supposed to be giving your case to be in the finals is lame.


You really think that was his motivation? Just before their "pleas", I turned to my wife and said, "He's going to tell us to vote Heba." Once he did that, I told my wife Heba would tell us to vote for her. My wife's response was, "I'd vote for Ed because he told us to vote otherwise."

I feel the same way.  Damn Vicky staying over the line! I would have voted if that had been the case.

Greg


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

guess we all need to "water log" the voting system for Ed.

I can't wait to see Bob rip them a new one. Oh wait there won't be a chance to do that. bummer. 

This season really has made Biggest Loser more game play then weight loss/health improvement. Such a shame.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Bob really called out Vicky on her not learning anything and that she would gain the weight just like Ryan. I was surprised he talked about Ryan's weight gain. Wow, Michelle lost 9 pounds, she's a rock star! Every time they showed her on screen, she just looked gorgeous. I felt bad for her when they showed her doing some heavy weights with one leg up in the air AND balancing on the bosu ball!!!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

NBC website says you have until Monday 3 p.m. to vote. I thought on tv it said voting was only for 24 hours?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> Bob really called out Vicky on her not learning anything and that she would gain the weight just like Ryan. I was surprised he talked about Ryan's weight gain. Wow, Michelle lost 9 pounds, she's a rock star! Every time they showed her on screen, she just looked gorgeous. I felt bad for her when they showed her doing some heavy weights with one leg up in the air AND balancing on the bosu ball!!!


I suspect Bob toned down what he would really say if he weren't on TV. I think he hates the idea that she really wasted her 12 weeks and learned nothing. They've been given a huge gift and she has thrown it away to try to get money.

Maybe that will work but even if she wins, she'll clearly be fat again. Sad really. Some of the people on the show really embrace the concept and some just see it as survivor for fat people. I really wish they'd change the rules to get some of the game play aspect out of it and focus more on the education and uplift sections.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Did anyone watch the full Tyra show? Vicky's sister was supposed to be on the show with her, but the producers wanted Brady with her.

Also, at the end Ali came out. Tyra commented on her arms. She still looks terrific. She's built more like a swimmer now. Somewhat broad shoulders, and tiny V shaped waist.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Maybe that will work but even if she wins, she'll clearly be fat again. Sad really. Some of the people on the show really embrace the concept and some just see it as survivor for fat people. *I really wish they'd change the rules to get some of the game play aspect out of it and focus more on the education and uplift sections*.


(bolding mine) ITA, especially about changing the rules to eliminate the cutthroat types like that wretched Vicky. I'm STILL pissed off at that bonehead Amy for not voting her off the island a couple of weeks ago. I hope she's (Amy) happy now because it not only caused her to be voted off BY Vicky, but it made it a less pleasant experience for the viewers AND caused hard working people to have to leave when she should have been the one gone.

Over the years of watching this show I have seen some people end up having to leave who shouldn't, due to the game play. That just so does not seem right because the point of the show is, or should be, for the contestants to be successful in their bids of getting healthy. If they want it to be some kind of VH1 show, then they shouldn't bill it as a success story type show, IMO.

I know it wouldn't sell, because people like drama, but it seems to me that the only fair thing is that the one with the lowest weight loss percentage each week should be the one to go. Or at least SOME sort of method that is reflective of a person not doing the work. That would also eliminate the OTHER types of game playing that involve bloating up one week, when they expect to be safe, then showing a huge number the next week.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> Did anyone watch the full Tyra show? Vicky's sister was supposed to be on the show with her, but the producers wanted Brady with her.
> 
> Also, at the end Ali came out. Tyra commented on her arms. She still looks terrific. She's built more like a swimmer now. Somewhat broad shoulders, and tiny V shaped waist.


She works hard to keep that body. On Oprah she says she starts with 30 minutes on a stair machines ( the one with steps that move ) then moves to anther machine for another hour. Usually a rowing machine where she does hald the strokes overhand and the other half underhand. Then she does weight training. She is a full on exercise addict and she looks amazing.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I think they should make eliminations based on total percentage of weight lost for the full amount of time they've been on campus. Then the two lowest percentages are in danger of being voted off. That may keep people from water loading before a weigh in since that percentage will be factored into their weight loss the next week.

I say give the audience 50&#37; of the voting power and the contestants the other 50%. Of course the viewers voting would not work for a show that is taped months in advance.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

mrdazzo7 said:


> ...the sheer level of genuine HATRED for this woman that people have without even actually knowing her, that I don't get. This is a REALITY SHOW. Every single scene is edited together, and it's common knowledge that producers do *anything* they can to "make" stories interesting. People are making statements that Vicki is "ugly inside and out" and a "horrible person" based on what they saw on a _reality show_.
> 
> I will never, ever understand making judgements like that when you're clearly being manipluated. To flat out decide that someone is truly a peice of garbage based on what you've seen on TV is ridiculous to me.
> 
> Just my two cents.


I can speak only for myself, but I hate what Vicky has done to the spirit of the show, not Vicky herself. Like you said, I don't know her enough to hate her, and frankly I don't care enough about her to hate her. HOWEVER, you must admit that Vicky's MySpace blog is unedited and is written by Vicky herself. Even there, where she could say whatever she wanted, her nasty, self-centered attitude glares through in her very own words. Putting the blame on everyone else but herself for her failures, how she deserves this more than anyone, how glad she was that Phil was gone, excuses for not trying, etc. For example, she apologizes to Michelle for "stealing her fire" (her words, not mine) last week, but in the same breath says, "I'm sorry everyone else made such a big deal out of me not jumping". Additionally, in the week 12 blog she says, in not so many words, that if Michelle wins at the finale, it's all Amy's fault for voting out Brady a couple of weeks ago, and not Michelle as Vicky had instructed her to do. Though, I'm sure if Vicky wins (please NO!) she'll take every bit of credit for herself and probably won't even thank Bob. She implies in her blog that she doesn't trust Bob and really doesn't have any faith in him as her trainer. Look what he did for her! And that's the thanks he gets?

Her comments last night about how, when her children question their ability to lose weight later in life, they should think about HER success on the show, and that they came from HER so if she can do it, they can too. Hey - how about, you're strong enough, you're worth it, I believe in you, ...nope. You came from ME so I am the reason that you succeed. Another self-centered nugget of wisdom from Vicky.

She is, at the VERY least, ungrateful, spiteful and selfish - and that's what I got from reading HER unedited side of the story. I, too know that NBC edits for ratings, and I thought back in week 3 that I would give her the benefit of the doubt, so I read her blog. It did nothing to improve my perception of her. I agree, she has learned nothing and she made this season particularly unpleasant to watch. I think it sends a poor message to young folks watching that if you play the game, albeit dirty, you get everything you want.

I am so happy to see these folks get healthy, certainly I can't be against that, that's the point of the show...but I don't agree at all with Vicky's attitude. This is about a LIFE change, not just a BODY change.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

p.s. - I just realized that in the makeover episode, Vicky totally reminds me of Ms. Piggy from the muppets. Only not nearly as cute.

check out the picture from the catwalk...even her shoes look like little hooves.

http://www.dietsinreview.com/diet_column/08/biggest-loser-6-vicky-vilcan/


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Speaking of her own works. Besides esstatic as she said last night. Check out this gem from her Myspace blog about heba.

"She was very strong willed and spoke her mind in the most articulated manner". The only person I know who speaks in an articulated manner is someone who bends the truth. Who would that be?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I think Vicky looks much better without all that make-up. When she was doing the voice-overs in her gym clothes and hair pulled back she looked better than at the weigh-in with her hair down or on her way home. Heba, on the other hand, I gotta say, looked great on her ride home. At first I noticed her pretty dress, then I notice her make-up was done very nicely and her hair looked great. She wasn't so bad last night, except for all the wooo hooooing when Ed won the challenge. And yes, the whole family gets to eat from those meals he won. Too bad it wasn't Vicky, her kids sure could use it since you know she's not going to cook vegetables for them.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

gchance said:


> Hey, Hansky, haven't seen you post in a while. Not since about a year ago in the weight loss thread.


Strangely enough, I don't need to lose weight. Just interesting watching the workouts and how much weight they lose. I don't care about the other 90 minutes of the show. A friend of mine won the "Boot Camp" reality show a few years ago. I think it only lasted one or two seasons.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

sharkster said:


> That just so does not seem right because the point of the show is, or should be, for the contestants to be successful in their bids of getting healthy. If they want it to be some kind of VH1 show, then they shouldn't bill it as a success story type show, IMO.


The point of the show is to get ratings. One can also say that if they want to be a health and weight loss show, without the drama, they can do it on Discovery Health. They did do such a show, and it is unlikely the show would have lasted 3 weeks in prime time.


----------



## lyndas9254 (Dec 10, 2008)

I love this show too and I love Jillian. I know she seems more hard core but when your trying to lose weight and you need a lot of help you need a strong push and sweetness just doesn't do it.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I will be really glad when this season is over. I haven't enjoyed much. Watching vicki and heba hasn't been much fun. They don't seem to be learning anything up from a biggest loser, they are only in it for the game play. I think of all of the people who didn't get to go on the show that would've learned something from what it offers. I hope that none of the blue team wins the finale.


----------



## lyndas9254 (Dec 10, 2008)

I forgot to add I also agree that the show is for ratings. I like watching for the workouts and seeing what it takes for heavier people to lose weight...and its alot. Anyway, with primetime viewing and the need for ratings and the need to grab viewer interest something has to grab us as viewers and that needs to jump out.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> And yes, the whole family gets to eat from those meals he won.


I think the kids should but Heba should not. Unless all contestants get it, it's not fair that she does. Ed won the prize, she didn't. It could potentially be an advantage to her if she gets chosen and he doesn't. Otherwise, all the contestants should get it and clearly that isn't going to happen. Since they win or lose as individuals now, they should win challenges the same way.



Havana Brown said:


> Too bad it wasn't Vicky, her kids sure could use it since you know she's not going to cook vegetables for them.


Ain't that the truth. Hard to believe that she NEVER cooks dinner. NEVER.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

Sadara said:


> I will be really glad when this season is over. I haven't enjoyed much. Watching vicki and heba hasn't been much fun.


Why not change the channel and never give the show another thought. The season is over when you stop watching.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

i put in my ten votes for ed at nbc online. i just hope he wins the get back in vote big time and they announce that ed was picked in a landslide over heba.

then michelle kicks all their arses.


----------



## Ohmissfl (Feb 18, 2003)

Dssturbo1 said:


> i put in my ten votes for ed at nbc online. i just hope he wins the get back in vote big time and they announce that ed was picked in a landslide over heba.
> 
> then michelle kicks all their arses.


I put one in for Heba last night--but I think I am going to put the other nine votes to Ed also. I really don't like the way they did that--he gained two pounds just so she could get into the finale--LOL I hope it backfires on them big time! And I am a BIG TIME supporter of Michelle--I hope she takes it all the way--and whoever said that Vicki and Heba haven't learned anything--they are absolutely right!

GOOOOOOO MICHELLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Dssturbo1 said:


> i put in my ten votes for ed at nbc online. i just hope he wins the get back in vote big time and they announce that ed was picked in a landslide over heba.
> 
> then michelle kicks all their arses.


I'd be stunned if the actually reveal the numbers. It would be so lopsided and frankly a bit hurtful to show it. Now, if it were Vicky, I'd say show the vote let her know what a troll the world thinks she really is. Nasty but she brings that out in me in spades.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Wow, Michelle lost 9 pounds, she's a rock star! Every time they showed her on screen, she just looked gorgeous. I felt bad for her when they showed her doing some heavy weights with one leg up in the air AND balancing on the bosu ball!!!


Yeah when that clip came on, my wife said, "No thank you." I have a heck of a time doing that move WITHOUT the ball, let alone with. It's in Jillian's book, Making the Cut.



Havana Brown said:


> Also, at the end Ali came out. Tyra commented on her arms. She still looks terrific. She's built more like a swimmer now. Somewhat broad shoulders, and tiny V shaped waist.


What did she say about her arms?



IJustLikeTivo said:


> She works hard to keep that body. On Oprah she says she starts with 30 minutes on a stair machines ( the one with steps that move ) then moves to anther machine for another hour. Usually a rowing machine where she does hald the strokes overhand and the other half underhand. Then she does weight training. She is a full on exercise addict and she looks amazing.


And you can tell she "got it", too. In most of last season, you could tell. Can you picture Vicky doing that routine on her own?

Greg


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gchance said:


> And you can tell she "got it", too. In most of last season, you could tell. Can you picture Vicky doing that routine on her own?
> 
> Greg


I'm told Ali is coming to the 24 Hour Fitness in Sunnyvale at some point in the near future, and I can't wait to meet her. She's my all time favorite biggest loser. She is like a person who has been in prison and is now free. I can relate, and I think a lot of other people do with her too. Truly an inspiration.

Vicky isn't even in the same league. How can you call yourself a "caretaker" when you are feeding your family fast food every night? That's just pure laziness and it says something about her character. Either that or it says something about her complete cluelessness about food. I tend to think it's the former over the latter. Nope. Not a big fan of Vicky. She seems to be softening a little, but I don't see it lasting five minutes after the TBL is over. Her and Brady will simply hole up with each other and go back to being the way they always have been.

As far as Ed and Heba? Ed's future is completely dependent on whatever Heba does. If she gets fat again, he will get fat with her. If she embraces a new healthy lifestyle I'm sure he will do that too. Whatever Heba wants, Heba gets...


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

We has a power failure of some sort and missed a bit. 

For the person who said people are being duped into hating Vicky - I agree a bit. They are only showing what they want to show, the apparently wanted to create a villian and they did. That said, nobody put words, facial expressions and attitude into Vicky - that came from her. Even if she didn't behave that way the majority of the time, she did behave that way. Lots of people can go through this kind of experience without getting petty and vindictive - she didn't.

I like the person who said they don't hate Vicky, they hate what she's done to the show. I might replace that "she" with the producers, who chose to put a negative person on what should be a positive show. We'll see if they think it's a good strategy or not in future seaons, although I won't be watching if they turn it into Survivor.

I'm rooting for Michelle. She was pretty before, but she is gorgeous now. Her forgiveness for her mother shines and you can tell she's going to be mentally and physically healthy for life.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

bareyb said:


> I'm told Ali is coming to the 24 Hour Fitness in Sunnyvale at some point in the near future, and I can't wait to meet her. She's my all time favorite biggest loser. She is like a person who has been in prison and is now free. I can relate, and I think a lot of other people do with her too. Truly an inspiration.


If you get advance word, let me know and I'll come down. Hopefully it won't be midweek. She's a cutie.

I mean, er, uh, my wife would love to meet her, yeah.

Greg


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gchance said:


> If you get advance word, let me know and I'll come down. Hopefully it won't be midweek. She's a cutie.
> 
> I mean, er, uh, my wife would love to meet her, yeah.
> 
> Greg


You got it Greg. Some time after the first of the year. :up:


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

So it seems as though the consensus here is to vote for Ed. I'm curious why ya'll want him in the final. I would rather have Heba in the final because I want Michelle to win. I think Michelle has a better chance of winning against Heba than Ed. Am I missing something?


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

veruca salt said:


> So it seems as though the consensus here is to vote for Ed. I'm curious why ya'll want him in the final. I would rather have Heba in the final because I want Michelle to win. I think Michelle has a better chance of winning against Heba than Ed. Am I missing something?


Because I refuse to give Heba whatever she wants.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

veruca salt said:


> So it seems as though the consensus here is to vote for Ed. I'm curious why ya'll want him in the final. I would rather have Heba in the final because I want Michelle to win. I think Michelle has a better chance of winning against Heba than Ed. Am I missing something?


A vote for Ed serves two purposes. First it refuses to reward their scheme to help Heba get in the final and second it helps Michelle. Heba has lost a larger percentage than Ed and is a bigger threat. Ed is a safer choice if you want Michelle to win.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

It seems pretty certain (now) that Ed will be voted in. But a couple of months ago, they must have thought that Heba will be in. So, thinking that he isnt going to be the finalist, Ed will be less motivated to push himself. Which is good for Michelle and unfortunately, it is also good for Vicky .

As for Vicky, I can see her employ weight cutting tactics the likes of which we havent yet seen in this show


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

gchance said:


> What did she say about her arms?


That Tyra was envious of her arms.



IJustLikeTivo said:


> Numercially Michelle is at 33 % Vicky is at 31, Heba at 28 and Ed at 24%.


I'm glad you posted that because to me Ed's 85 lb. weight loss seemed pretty impressive and thought he was probably in the lead. This puts it in perspective.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> That Tyra was envious of her arms.
> 
> I'm glad you posted that because to me Ed's 85 lb. weight loss seemed pretty impressive and thought he was probably in the lead. This puts it in perspective.


Percentage wise, he was the worst of the four left.

Ed is at 24%
Heba at 28
Michelle at 33 
Vicky at 30.9

Numerically, they're all within 8 lbs but Michelle at 80 lbs has the largest percentage since she was the smallest to start.

Vicky is the only real competition for Michelle. It's not clear how long there is between the final filmed show and the live final.

Greg Chance who listens to Jillian's podcast may have insights as to when they left the ranch.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Greg Chance who listens to Jillian's podcast may have insights as to when they left the ranch.


No clue, I remember Jillian saying they had filmed the last episode, but I don't remember exactly how long ago it was. I do know they've been filming the next season for a long time (6 weeks or more), and I don't think they overlap.

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Greg Chance who listens to Jillian's podcast may have insights as to when they left the ranch.


No clue, I remember Jillian saying they had filmed the last episode, but I don't remember exactly how long ago it was. I do know they've been filming the next season for a long time (6 weeks or more), and I don't think they overlap.

Greg


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I just did online voting for Ed. I'm pretty sure I have voted more than 10 times. I started yesterday and did more today. Did you all get quicked out after your 10 votes?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> I just did online voting for Ed. I'm pretty sure I have voted more than 10 times. I started yesterday and did more today. Did you all get quicked out after your 10 votes?


I got neither quicked out nor kicked out but I voted 10 times not 11..... Didn't want to take my shoes off.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Ah, okay. I wasn't keeping track, I figured when I reached 10 they would tell me I reached my limit.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

flyers088 said:


> Because I refuse to give Heba whatever she wants.


You have a valid point!!



IJustLikeTivo said:


> A vote for Ed serves two purposes. First it refuses to reward their scheme to help Heba get in the final and second it helps Michelle. Heba has lost a larger percentage than Ed and is a bigger threat. Ed is a safer choice if you want Michelle to win.


Thanks for pointing it out. I swear I read your post where you originally gave the percentages. It didn't sink in, though. Can I blame it on being exhausted?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

veruca salt said:


> You have a valid point!!
> 
> Thanks for pointing it out. I swear I read your post where you originally gave the percentages. It didn't sink in, though. Can I blame it on being exhausted?


Fine with me, I'm exhausted a lot. I don't get offended by that, my clients all too frequently ignore what I tell them.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Was just watching a promo for the show. It appears they show a later picture of Michelle than we have seen and she looks really good. The body language is interesting. In the first few weigh in pictures, she looks unhappy and has her arms crossed in front of her to hide the fat. As she loses more and more weight, she smiles, her arms move to the side, her shoulders are back. The transformation is really remarkable. I sure hope she wins!


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

They are playing Season 4 on the Fox Reality channel this weekend.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Last chance workout!!!

I mean, last chance to vote.



IJustLikeTivo said:


> Was just watching a promo for the show. It appears they show a later picture of Michelle than we have seen and she looks really good.


I noticed that too. She looks tiny!!


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

you are too funny HB!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

When I got home last night I thought it was Tuesday night and was looking forward to the show!!!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> When I got home last night I thought it was Tuesday night and was looking forward to the show!!!


7 More hours. Do you think they went out for lunch today? Chinese buffet maybe? 

Now would be a great time for a 4 hour spin session last chance workout!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Yesterday on the way home from work and this morning, I listened to Jillian's podcast from Sunday morning. A few TBL-related things...

- Their final weigh in is NOT today. That was Saturday afternoon. Jillian talked at length about their final weigh-in.
- Remember the goofy scarf thing Bob wore last year? Jillian and her producer, Janice, made fun of it at length, and begged Bob not to wear it again this year.
- Jillian mentioned that NBC doesn't like her legs so she won't be wearing a dress.
- Jillian is over the top proud of Michelle. She talked about the struggles Michelle had, then said it doesn't matter if she wins the big prize or not, that her attitude has changed so much, she's won already. She also said that she views Michelle now more as a friend than a contestant.
- At the end of the show, Bernie & Brittany from Season 5 called in. Bernie calls in semi-regularly, but he said that he ran the Chicago Marathon this year in 4:15, and the day after, Brittany called him and asked if she wanted to run a half marathon with her. Saturday was the half marathon (I don't remember which one it was though). Jillian commented that it bothers her when her contestants are in better shape than she is.
- Both Brittany & Bernie are training for triathlons now.

She still didn't mention how long it was between the last weigh-in and Saturday's weigh-in.

If you guys get a chance, listen to the podcast. It was a good one this week.

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Yahoo now has some before & after photos. Wait until you see Phil.

http://tv.yahoo.com/the-biggest-loser/show/37103/photos/1

Greg


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

gchance said:


> Yesterday on the way home from work and this morning, I listened to Jillian's podcast from Sunday morning. A few TBL-related things...
> 
> - Their final weigh in is NOT today. That was Saturday afternoon. Jillian talked at length about their final weigh-in......snip
> 
> Greg


So do they know their weights, or did they weigh them in and only the producers see the final lbs.

If they were "done" Sat night would have been the big party of drinking and eating everything you want. Then back to being sensible on Sun.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> 7 More hours. Do you think they went out for lunch today? Chinese buffet maybe?
> 
> Now would be a great time for a 4 hour spin session last chance workout!


I would be dehydrating myself.

Any spoilers out there on the interwebs?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> I would be dehydrating myself.
> 
> Any spoilers out there on the interwebs?


I hear that the winner will be:



Spoiler



the person who loses the largest percentage of weight..... 

Patience grasshopper.



I recall one contestant saying in an earlier year that for the last week all they ate was diet jello.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I hear that the winner will be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jerk. I told myself I wouldn't look, then did. Now no reason to watch.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

It makes it hard for a woman to win it all if it's based on percentage weight loss. When you have a big man like Ed coming in, he's a big threat. I wish either the trainers, producers, or America could vote for the winner. It looks like Michelle has made a lifestyle change, while someone like Vicky or Heba will be a big fat heffer again in no time at all.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> It makes it hard for a woman to win it all if it's based on percentage weight loss. When you have a big man like Ed coming in, he's a big threat. I wish either the trainers, producers, or America could vote for the winner. It looks like Michelle has made a lifestyle change, while someone like Vicky or Heba will be a big fat heffer again in no time at all.


But Ed was told to give before he left the ranch, so he doesn't count.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

USAFSSO said:


> So do they know their weights, or did they weigh them in and only the producers see the final lbs.
> 
> If they were "done" Sat night would have been the big party of drinking and eating everything you want. Then back to being sensible on Sun.


The producers know the weights, and I would imagine the crew would for staging and such. The trainers and contestants don't. I would think Ali would have to know also. And the doctor I would imagine, hehe.



Havana Brown said:


> I would be dehydrating myself.
> 
> Any spoilers out there on the interwebs?


Why?

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

One evil witch down, one to go.

Edited to add. Rats she won by 4 lbs. Well at least she didn't win the big prize.


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG....don't you just love 84&#37; of America...now back to my tivo watching ...to see where the last home person weighed in at.

I just have to say everyone kicked butt at home. Jerry is the best though by far I think! he is so great looking now!


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't understand why they still take their "shoes" off to weigh in. We all know that's not a scale.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone know who that was who Bob and Jillian greeted on the way out?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Michelle has to have this in the bag. She was at 33&#37; before they left the ranch. That means she only needs to have lost 20 more lbs in the two months since. No way she lost less. I'm betting 115 total final weight 127.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

veruca salt said:


> Anyone know who that was who Bob and Gillian greeted on the way out?


Bernie and Britney. He just ran a Marathon and she just did a half marathon. Talk about getting with the program!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Wahooooo! Michelle wins the pennant. And Vicky gets NOTHING!


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

I just have to say that was a kick butt ending to everyone....with all the weight losses! Can't wait to have chats about how everyone looks!


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

oh someone said on the show that they were home for 2 months and 3 weeks. I believe it was Ed.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Wahooooo! Michelle wins the pennant. And Vicky gets NOTHING!


YEA!! I'm just about a commercial away from her getting on the scale. I don't mind it being spoiled when it's the outcome I want!! WOO-HOO!


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Bernie and Britney. He just ran a Marathon and she just did a half marathon. Talk about getting with the program!


How do you know _*EVERYTHING*_???


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

What is clear by the ending is that Ed and Vicky tried to win by diet alone. Neither had anything like the muscle tone that Michelle had.

I think the Amys and Phil looked the most amazing of the remainder though I have to admit that Heba did a great job at home. 

Heba's nastiness cost her $150,000 dollars. Had she won the vote, she would have one as she lost almost 2 &#37; more than Michelle. As I said before, she was the biggest threat to Michelle all along.

Interestingly, three of the eliminated contestants lost more than Michelle. In addition to Heba both Amy P and Phil lost more with Amy C in a close 4th. In that sense Vicky was right to get rid of all of them. They would have all beaten her along with Ed.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

veruca salt said:


> How do you know _*EVERYTHING*_???


I have mysterious sources.... Like the last page of this thread where Greg Chance posted that he heard that on Jillian's radio show this week....


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I have mysterious sources.... Like the last page of this thread where Greg Chance posted that he heard that on Jillian's radio show this week....


You made me go back and re-read his post v-e-r-y c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y! Nowhere in his post does it say that Jillian would greet them on her way out!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

veruca salt said:


> You made me go back and re-read his post v-e-r-y c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y! Nowhere in his post does it say that Jillian would greet them on her way out!


Sorry, I thought you meant about them running. I just recognized them from when they were on the show. That's how I knew who she greeted.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Yay Michelle! I'm so happy that the rest of America felt like most of us did, and voted Heba out of the finale. Had she been there, she'd have won the big prize, instead of the at home prize.

Michelle, both Amy's, Shellay, Stacy, Phil and Jerry looked amazing. Most of them looked great, but I think these people looked the best of everyone.

deb


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

For some reason I lost about 20 minutes of the show. 
Does anyone know what Vicky's weight at the final weigh in on the ranch? The good news is that Phil and Amy C. both lost a higher percentage than Vicky did. The bad news is that it don't pay the bills. 

I'm so happy to see that Michelle won. I only wish that Phil or his Amy would have done better than Heba.

Since she's so fond of saying that it isn't about the payday, I wonder if she will be donating all of her winnings?


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Here are the numbers after last week's show:

Vicky: Starting weight 246/Last week 176/This week 170 (-6) -3.41&#37;
Heba: Starting weight 294/Last week 217/This week 210 (-7) -3.23%
Ed: Starting weight 335/Last week 250/This week 252 (+2) +.8%
Michelle: Starting weight 242/Last week 171/This week 162 (-9) -5.26%

So Vicky was at 170 when she left the ranch.

deb


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Sorry, I thought you meant about them running. I just recognized them from when they were on the show. That's how I knew who she greeted.


OK...I'll still be looking to you to tell me my future when the time is right!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

veruca salt said:


> OK...I'll still be looking to you to tell me my future when the time is right!


Let me take out my Tarot cards and do a reading......

I see great success in your future.....

And we have another card.....


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

debtoine said:


> Here are the numbers after last week's show:
> 
> Vicky: Starting weight 246/Last week 176/This week 170 (-6) -3.41%
> Heba: Starting weight 294/Last week 217/This week 210 (-7) -3.23%
> ...


Thanks. Looks like Vicky lost 25lbs and Michelle lost 30.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> ....
> 
> I think the Amys and Phil looked the most amazing of the remainder though I have to admit that Heba did a great job at home.
> ...


Amy P looked amazing. I would be annoyed if I was kicked off and lost more than the winner.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

This was in my NPL until it mysteriously disappeared. I did not get to see the FINALE! BOOOOOOO.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> This was in my NPL until it mysteriously disappeared. I did not get to see the FINALE! BOOOOOOO.


Will be on Fine Living Network this weekend.

I'm amazed we only got 12 pages this season.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

USAFSSO said:


> Will be on Fine Living Network this weekend.
> 
> I'm amazed we only got 12 pages this season.


I don't think I get that channel? I did a search for biggest loser and that did not come up.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

I think the most amazing part was Vicky giving kudos to Phillip for his inspiration during a conference call. She said that he said to "Live for today" or something similar to that. Then again, she may have been talking about a different Phillip, but I didn't get that impression.


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

Cragmyre said:


> I think the most amazing part was Vicky giving kudos to Phillip for his inspiration during a conference call. She said that he said to "Live for today" or something similar to that. Then again, she may have been talking about a different Phillip, but I didn't get that impression.


I heard that too. I was like wow!

I wish they would do a reunion type show with all the past seasons kinda of like a road rules vs real world .


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

veruca salt said:


> Anyone know who that was who Bob and Jillian greeted on the way out?





veruca salt said:


> How do you know _*EVERYTHING*_???





veruca salt said:


> You made me go back and re-read his post v-e-r-y c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y! Nowhere in his post does it say that Jillian would greet them on her way out!


No, I didn't. When they did the radio show they didn't say they had planned it or anything. They did say, "See you Tuesday night", and talked about how they were going to go out drinking. Brittany said she was looking forward to it because she hadn't had any alcohol in 3 months. Bernie mentioned red wine, to which Jillian said WHAT?!?! and Brittany said no, vodka, and Jillian agreed.

Sometimes you can read between the lines. Jillian said she really needed the drink after such a rough season. I'm sure in the next few shows she'll go into some detail, and she'll likely have Michelle on the show. I'd bet good money on it, actually. Last year after the show was over she had Brittany in for a show by herself, the same with Ali.



IJustLikeTivo said:


> Wahooooo! Michelle wins the pennant. And Vicky gets NOTHING!


Ding dong, the witch is dead!



craftassistant said:


> oh someone said on the show that they were home for 2 months and 3 weeks. I believe it was Ed.


Specifically, right before Michelle went up there, Allison Sweeney said it had been 102 days on the ranch and 122 days at home.



IJustLikeTivo said:


> What is clear by the ending is that Ed and Vicky tried to win by diet alone. Neither had anything like the muscle tone that Michelle had.
> 
> I think the Amys and Phil looked the most amazing of the remainder though I have to admit that Heba did a great job at home.


I totally agree, Phil looked as good or better than Jim did a few seasons ago.



IJLT said:


> Interestingly, three of the eliminated contestants lost more than Michelle. In addition to Heba both Amy P and Phil lost more with Amy C in a close 4th. In that sense Vicky was right to get rid of all of them. They would have all beaten her along with Ed.





USAFSSO said:


> Amy P looked amazing. I would be annoyed if I was kicked off and lost more than the winner.


I dunno. She might not have lost as much if she was still on the ranch. Revenge is a *****.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Having slept on it overnight, the single best part about what happened is that is showed that all the nasty game play hurt the people who did it. Vicky got nothing and Heba lost the money ($150,000) that she would have won and barely won a consolation prize. 

Regarding Heba and Ed, I am very very surprised that they revealed the magnitude of the voting differential. While I certainly expected that America would not reward Heba I did not expect that they would ever say by how much. I have to think that Heba was pretty shocked. She seemed stunned throughout the rest of the show after that. Time wounds all heels I guess.


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

Well Heba and Ed won alot during the show...they won the RV, the food at home, etc.

Honestly if I was Ed..I would be taking this experiance and running with the healthy eating portion and opening a catering business at home. Between him and Heba they could have a great little personal chef biz in the Raleigh area.

I liked how the Humble Pie gave him his own section of the menu.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

craftassistant said:


> I liked how the Humble Pie gave him his own section of the menu.


Heba got a nice serving of Humble Pie to go with her $100,000 in the form of the final voting. Ouch.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Regarding Heba and Ed, I am very very surprised that they revealed the magnitude of the voting differential. While I certainly expected that America would not reward Heba I did not expect that they would ever say by how much. I have to think that Heba was pretty shocked. She seemed stunned throughout the rest of the show after that. Time wounds all heels I guess.


I knew, KNEW when Ed pleaded to vote him out of the game that America would do the polar opposite. We're a bunch of arseholes. 

That being said, my fiancee and I were rooting for Michelle.. and we really wanted to have some other than Heba win the $100k 'come back'. We were spiting fire at Vicky's behavior and just in awe that the rest of the blue team didn't seem to see that she's a scheming *****.

I'm still pissed my TiVo magically deleted this as I didn't get to watch it. I wanted to see how Colleen did... we were sad to see her go.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I wish that they'd spend less time showing us the same recap videos we've seen all season, and more time on a Survivor-style Q&A reunion show after they announce the winner.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

laria said:


> I wish that they'd spend less time showing us the same recap videos we've seen all season, and more time on a Survivor-style Q&A reunion show after they announce the winner.


+400. I'd like to hear about how the home time went. And I'd just love to have Probst ask Vicky/Heba about why they were such nasty ho's and how it feels to be hated by all of America.

BTW, Mindflux, the voting had way less to do with Americans being contrary and and a lot to do with Heba being nasty as heck early in the game ( e.g. Phil). She calmed down towards the end and I think she got religion regarding weight and exercise ( BTW, I sincerely hope that She and Ed have the children they want ) whereas I suspect Vicky will instantly forget all the lessons of the show and regain the weight in less than a year.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I thought Heba actually looked great. Except she really need something more, um... "uplifting" for that outfit.

Amy P, Amy C, Phil, and Jerry all did too. I barely even recognized Phil when he came out.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> I wanted to see how Colleen did... we were sad to see her go.


Her dad weighed in before she did and took the lead. She didn't beat her father's percentage.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

refried said:


> Her dad weighed in before she did and took the lead. She didn't beat her father's percentage.


I expected her to do better. She lost 51 lbs while she was at the ranch but only 13 in the 15 weeks after that. She still looked better but I think her heart wasn't really in it somehow.


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

laria said:


> I thought Heba actually looked great. Except she really need something more, um... "uplifting" for that outfit.
> 
> Amy P, Amy C, Phil, and Jerry all did too. I barely even recognized Phil when he came out.


Yeah Heba's outfit was terrible. Her hair was a bit flat too. But it was decent.

I loved her outfit when they went back to the Humble Pie restraunt when they came home. She needed something like that.

I just loved how incredible all the men and women looked.

Even LT and Big Tom did good. LT not as good, but Big Tom did really good. It was great hearing him say his wife has lost 35lbs. That to me says they are on board for further weight loss.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

craftassistant said:


> Yeah Heba's outfit was terrible.


I didn't think her outfit was that bad, but her "girls" were somewhere around her waist. I mean, I know when you are very large and you lose a lot of weight, there's extra skin everywhere, but really she could have worn a decent bra under that dress.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/28239000/

They have up to date photos of some of the past contestants. Interesting to see that some have been able to keep up with their programs while others have let themselves go over the years.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh Snap! Kudos to the producers/nbc for letting Ali call out that 84&#37; as a big ole landslide ~

Still gotta hand it to Heba and Ed since they both lost more than 54 lbs since leaving the ranch. America (her attitude) did cost her $150K by keeping her out of the final 3 since she wound up as the biggest loser of the whole season at 46.94%. 

WTG Michelle!

oh man i was hoping vicky would bust her ass in those heels, lol.....

and did anyone notice that Dan from last season put out an album and it debuted at #7 on the country charts, never woulda guessed that.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Dssturbo1 said:


> oh man i was hoping vicky would bust her ass in those heels, lol.....


Seriously, did they coat the stage with Teflon or something? I seem to remember there being a slippery stage issue last season too.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I know there's much Heba hate, but I gotta give it to the girl. She lost half her weight and she looked great. If we didn't know anything about her and it was the first time we saw her we would think differently. Now Vicky, she's still a ****** bag. She gets up at 4 and work out twice a day and doesn't spend much time with the fam. You just KNOW she can't keep that up and she'll put the weight back on.

I don't remember a season where everyone, especially the women, did so great. They all lost sooooo much weight. And those arms, they all had great arms, and Phil too!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> I know there's much Heba hate, but I gotta give it to the girl. She lost half her weight and she looked great. If we didn't know anything about her and it was the first time we saw her we would think differently. Now Vicky, she's still a ****** bag. She gets up at 4 and work out twice a day and doesn't spend much time with the fam. You just KNOW she can't keep that up and she'll put the weight back on.
> 
> I don't remember a season where everyone, especially the women, did so great. They all lost sooooo much weight. And those arms, they all had great arms, and Phil too!


Not Ed. His arms looked like spaghetti, Vicky's didn't look too good either. I think they lost most of their weight by diet and cardio with little lifting.

I skipped Vicky's segment, did she say that she got up at 4 and did two workouts a day?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I was LMAO that 84&#37; of the country voted for Ed, due to Heba's b*tchiness. Even more important than that, IMO, is that said b*tchiness got her much less of a prize since she got voted off as she would have won the big prize otherwise.  bwahaha

But MOST importantly, I was elated that the Queen Beotch, Vicky, didn't get anything!!! Sorry to gloat (ok, maybe I'm not), but nanner nanner to her and I'm glad she got her bad karma prize ... nothing.

I was ecstatic for Michelle having won. She looked so incredible and worked so hard. I was rooting for her to win. A couple of the other ladies, and gentlemen also did a great job. Both Amys looked great. I didn't want the young Amy to win anything, though, since she made the major faux pas of not voting Vicky off earlier on. Karma baby!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I skipped Vicky's segment, did she say that she got up at 4 and did two workouts a day?


Yup, and she cried about her kids again as well. They showed her at the gym on a treadmill, then with a trainer, then she said she goes to work all day, and goes to the gym after. She was crying about how when she gets home from the gym, she misses out on valuable time with her kids because she gets home so late, then they showed her walk in the door, kiss and hug her kids, and they went to bed.

Yeah. That's me every DAY. Only with me it's not working out that does it, it's just going to and coming home from work. I have to work out at lunch, and the kids get me for maybe 15 minutes in the morning and 15 minutes at night.

Greg


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm glad the meanness didn't get rewarded.

Heba looked pretty good though. Quite beautiful, in fact, and I thought she looked a little chastened. I don't think she was surprised by the vote and I think she knew exactly why it went that way.

Who dresses these people? They need a much better stylist on this show. Heba looked like she wasn't even wearing a bra, and after dropping that much weight, she can't get away with that. The pregnant host, whatever her name is, looked horrible in that dress with that black lace peeking out of the top near her moles. I couldn't tell what was mole and what was lace and I have HDTV. (I know, it's not broadcast in HD)

Okay, let me put on my moderator hat for a minute. Since the next season will be starting in just a couple weeks, the format of the threads needs to follow the "official" format. One thread per show, etc, with the air date in the subject line. I received complaints about this but at that time there seemed very little interest in this show. That interest grew and now it needs to be done correctly. Thanks to whoever starts the new season, first episode thread in advance. 

/moderator

Go Michelle. You look stunning.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Woo Hoo! Michele wins and Vicki gets NADA!!! BWAHAHAHAHA! 

Michele will be a good representative of the show. Just like Ali is. Who by the way, was at the local gym today taking pix with people. I wanted to meet her so bad, but I had to work. 

Still, glad Michelle won, she was the only one I really liked. The rest of them all looked great. Even Heba is pretty stunning these days. I hope she's happy and I hope she learned something from all this. She really looked daunted after the big bombshell. Something like that has GOT to make a person take stock. I know a lot of folks become nicer people after they lose weight are are happier so maybe we can hope that will happen for Vicky. 

Glad to hear there's another season around the corner. This is still one of my favorite shows. Vicky and Heba notwithstanding.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Not to bag on Heba anymore, BUT, she didn't even smile or look happy when Ed weighed in.

I think Heba is a nice person, she was just hoodwinked by Vicky. Vicky was someone she linked up at first and thought it might be detrimental if she went against Vicky. Then Ed left and she only had Vicky, and she knew she had no place to go but with Vicky.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

heba/ed/vicky/brady all got to watch the edited program shows and read the web/forums/blogs etc. Even if they were there in real life and still had their own views of it they still all pretty much knew they were not liked especialy vicky followed by heba.

I think she was more pissed at being called out and ali was allowed to say it was a landslide and give the exact 84/16 split. in her mind and ed i'm sure they thought it might be closer like 60/40 or 70/30. But she got called out and vicky got off with no mention of her *****y/attitude behavior on the show. 

Her revenge though was to be the $100k winer and overall knowing she was the biggest loser of the group too even if she didn't smile she could take that to the bank............


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

gchance said:


> She was crying about how when she gets home from the gym, she misses out on valuable time with her kids because she gets home so late, then they showed her walk in the door, kiss and hug her kids, and they went to bed.


Her kids are young. She can't work out when they go to bed? She said what she said to engender sympathy but we're all busy. I work all day, I did grad school, I work out. When my father was dying I did work, a grad school class a trainer course that was considered 1/2 of a master and helped my mother with dad and worked out. You find ways.

Cry me a freaking river woman!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Her kids are young. She can't work out when they go to bed? She said what she said to engender sympathy but we're all busy. I work all day, I did grad school, I work out. When my father was dying I did work, a grad school class a trainer course that was considered 1/2 of a master and helped my mother with dad and worked out. You find ways.


I agree that she was looking for sympathy with her sob story, but I thought I had my hands full with work, school, and other responsibilities until I had kids. Having someone who requires constant supervision and is dependent on you for everything made me appreciate how much easier things were before I had kids.

FWIW, I cheered when Vicky came up short at the final weigh in.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

sbourgeo said:


> I agree that she was looking for sympathy with her sob story, but I thought I had my hands full with work, school, and other responsibilities until I had kids. Having someone who requires constant supervision and is dependent on you for everything made me appreciate how much easier things were before I had kids.
> 
> FWIW, I cheered when Vicky came up short at the final weigh in.


I don't dispute that kids take time but without exception I find that if things are important, you find the time. If they're not, instead, you find excuses.

I bet she has lots of time to eat and watch TV. Plus, she says they go out for dinner every night. How much time must that take?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm sure Vicky is so pissed about losing the game (she did say it was all game play) that she's going to start ballooning right away. I think Michelle and others really learned from the show.

I thought Colleen's dad and Phil both looked about 20 years younger. They looked very attractive too.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I chuckled after Vicki weighed in missing the number she needed to win, the audience apparently stood and applauded. The host said that the audience was giving her a standing ovation for all of her hard work, but I thought the audience was more likely applauding the fact that she did not win, more like an emotional sigh of relief from the attendees.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Speaking of which, does she have a new blog entry yet? 

Greg


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

gchance said:


> Speaking of which, does she have a new blog entry yet?
> 
> Greg


We did not hear about this at the finale!

From Vicky's myspace entry:

Bob took us on a hike to the site of the first challenge so that we could see how far we had come. For me it was reliving a nightmare as my foot and hurt back still prevented me from hiking. Although I do know that Ive come very far in my physical fitness, hiking just wasnt one of the things I had improved.

While we were hiking Ed began to complain of pain in his abdomen. Once we got to the top of the hill and were meditating I looked over at Ed. He was pale, shaking, sweating profusely and in obvious pain. This is when my nurse instinct took over and I asked Bob to make it snappy because Ed needed medical attention. They took Ed to the hospital that day and found out he had an incarcerated hernia which needed surgery. They gave him lots of IV fluids and he actually had surgery the day after the weigh in.

I am so glad that he got the medical attention he needed and that he is going to be alright. Ed it is so unfortunate that this had to happen the day before the weigh in, after all of your hard work. Thanks so much for being my friend and making me laugh on a daily basis. It was awesome getting to know you! Love Ya, man!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> We did not hear about this at the finale!
> 
> From Vicky's myspace entry:
> 
> ...


She didn't improve her hiking? I call that walking. You're either more fit and can go longer or not. Once again, a nice juicy excuse.

Ed's medical issue would explain why he looked so pale on the show. Sorry to hear about that. He was semi decent compared to the other two.


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

It's unfortunate, but I don't think Heba learned or accepted a darn thing about herself or her behavior's impact on the finale vote, from what I've read:

..."In an interview afterward, when asked why America voted against her, she said, 'I guess there are just a lot of negative people out there who don't like to see success.'..."

Wow...she must be delusional.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Butcher Girl said:


> It's unfortunate, but I don't think Heba learned or accepted a darn thing about herself or her behavior's impact on the finale vote, from what I've read:
> 
> ..."In an interview afterward, when asked why America voted against her, she said, 'I guess there are just a lot of negative people out there who don't like to see success.'..."
> 
> Wow...she must be delusional.


At the time America voted, we hadn't seen success. She was still losing then.

Let's change her name from Heba to Cleopatra, the Queen of Denial.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> At the time America voted, we hadn't seen success. She was still losing then.
> 
> Let's change her name from Heba to Cleopatra, the Queen of Denial.


And you know? That's really the problem with Heba. I think everyone in her life has always given her exactly what she wants and she seems absolutely clueless that she is doing anything out of the ordinary or outrageous. She just thinks "anyone would do the same" and justifies it that way. After seeing those comments, it's clear she is still living in her own world. Does she work? Have a job? It almost seems like she doesn't have to live in the "real world" and simply surrounds herself with folks who do exactly what she says to do. Hopefully, this will be a wake up call, but it's not looking like it yet...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

craftassistant said:


> Honestly if I was Ed..I would be taking this experiance and running with the healthy eating portion and opening a catering business at home. Between him and Heba they could have a great little personal chef biz in the Raleigh area.


I was thinking the same thing too. They could do real well as them as role models. I still don't see how y'all think that the CONSOLATION prize wasn't all that. I know Heba looked disappointed when America didn't vote her in the finale, but she still lost the most weight and she won a money prize.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> I was thinking the same thing too. They could do real well as them as role models. I still don't see how y'all think that the CONSOLATION prize wasn't all that. I know Heba looked disappointed when America didn't vote her in the finale, but she still lost the most weight and she won a money prize.


Her prize should have been $250,000, instead it is $100,000. Why? Because her attitude sucks. That is not my idea of a role model. It won't be anyone else's either. Michelle will make way more in endorsement than she won while Heba will have to be happy with the money she won cause she won't get anymore.

I do think that with Ed's culinary skills they have a chance to build a business but she shouldn't be the front man. ( no pun intended )


----------



## Butcher Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow - I just came across this juicy nugget from Michelle's post-finale interview:

...When it came to her Blue team opponents, Aguilar said that she had felt like she was "going a little bit crazy" as she observed the gameplay tactics used by Blue team members Vicky Vilcan, a 37-year-old anesthetist from Houma, LA, and Heba Salama, a 30-year-old pharmaceutical sales representative from Raleigh, NC.

"[I was like] 'Is it just me? Am I the only one who thinks they're a little bit crazy,'" Aguilar told reporters. "Then as soon as the show started airing I realized 'No, I'm not crazy" because they were that way [I remembered them] to be. I wasn't so much shocked as I was just relieved to know I wasn't crazy."

Aguilar also cited her background in television production to say that she felt Vicky *had* been portrayed accurately on the show.

"I actually come from a television background as an assistant director and an assistant producer, and one thing I've learned is that you can't make that kind of stuff up," Aguilar told Reality TV World.

However, she added that Vicky's naivety regarding how television shows were created likely did not help her -- especially when it came to her less than flattering confessional interviews.

"I think because Vicky was such a fan of the show going into it... I think she [felt that] everybody probably played the way she played [on the show] and that they just didn't show it. So to hear her coming out of interviews on the show and saying things like 'Oh they're never gonna use my interview' in my mind I'm thinking as a producer 'That's exactly what I'm gonna use,'" Aguilar told Reality TV World. "I think it was just a little bit of her being naive and not knowing exactly how the TV world works [too]."

Aguilar also said that, while it ended up working in their favor nonetheless, that she had not been surprised by America's overwhelming vote to send Ed Brantley, a 31-year-old chef from Raleigh, NC, into the Final 3 instead of his wife Heba.

"When we were on the ranch and they had come back in from doing their confessionals where they were asking America to vote for either [Ed] or Heba, they came in and [Heba said] 'Oh, we told America to vote for me.' A 'don't worry about it' kinda thing," Aguilar told reporters. "I just kinda said to myself 'Well that's probably a bad idea, I think that may backfire.' Nobody in America likes to be told what to do."

Wow!!!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

A little bit of an update on Michelle...

She just got engaged. So congrats, Michelle. 

http://www.usmagazine.com/news/biggest-loser-champ-michelle-is-engaged

Greg


----------

